# सामान्य मंच > आओ कुछ जान लें ! > कृषि एवम् पशु-पालन >  खुम्ब या मशरूम

## dkj

खुम्ब या मशरूम

----------


## sanjayjanu

दोस्तों में मशरुम उगाना चाहता हू अगर कोई जानकारी दे तो बड़ी कृपा होगीं/

----------


## Kamal Ji

भाई डीकीजे (*dkj*) 	 जी को नमन 

मुझे उम्मीद है आप इसके बारे में विस्तृत जानकारी  देंगे. 
मुझे आपकी इस सूत्र की हर एक पोस्ट का इंतज़ार रहेगा.
धन्यवाद इस अनुपम सूत्र के लिए.
आपका.
कमल गांधी.

----------


## ingole

हजारों वर्षों से विश्वभर में मशरूमों की उपयोगिता भोजन और औषध दोनों ही रूपों में रही है। ये पोषण का भरपूर स्रोत हैं और स्वास्थ्य खाद्यों का एक बड़ा हिस्सा बनाते हैं। मशरूमों में वसा की मात्रा बिल्कुल कम होती हैं, विशेषकर प्रोटीन और कार्बोहाइड्रेट की तुलना में, और इस वसायुक्त भाग में मुख्यतया लिनोलिक अम्ल जैसे असंतप्तिकृत वसायुक्त अम्ल होते हैं, ये स्वस्थ ह्दय और ह्दय संबंधी प्रक्रिया के लिए आदर्श भोजन हो सकता है। पहले, मशरूम का सेवन विश्व के विशिष्ट प्रदेशों और क्षेत्रों तक ही सीमित था पर वैश्वीकरण के कारण विभिन्न संस्कृतियों के बीच संप्रेषण और बढ़ते हुए उपभोक्तावाद ने सभी क्षेत्रों में मशरूमों की पहुंच को सुनिश्चित किया है। मशरूम तेजी से विभिन्न पाक पुस्तक और रोजमर्रा के उपयोग में अपना स्थान बना रहे हैं। एक आम आदमी को रसोई में भी उसने अपनी जगह बना ली है। उपभोग की चालू प्रवृत्ति मशरूम निर्यात के क्षेत्र में बढ़ते अवसरों को दर्शाती है।

भारत में उगने वाले मशरूम की दो सर्वाधिक आम प्रजातियां वाईट बटन मशरूम और ऑयस्टर मशरूम है। हमारे देश में होने वाले वाईट बटन मशरूम का ज्यादातर उत्पादन मौसमी है। इसकी खेती परम्परागत तरीके से की जाती है। सामान्यता, अपॉश्चयरीकृत कूडा खाद का प्रयोग किया जाता है, इसलिए उपज बहुत कम होती है। तथापि पिछले कुछ वर्षों में बेहतर कृषि-विज्ञान पदधातियों की शुरूआत के परिणामस्वरूप मशरूमों की उपज में वृद्धि हुई है। आम वाईट बटन मशरूम की खेती के लिए तकनीकी कौशल की आवश्यकता है। अन्य कारकों के अलावा, इस प्रणाली के लिए नमी चाहिए, दो अलग तापमान चाहिए अर्थात पैदा करने के लिए अथवा प्ररोहण वृद्धि के लिए (स्पॉन रन) 220-280 डिग्री से, प्रजनन अवस्था के लिए (फल निर्माण) : 150-180 डिग्री से; नमी: 85-95 प्रतिशत और पर्याप्त संवातन सब्स्ट्रेट के दौरान मिलना चाहिए जो विसंक्रमित हैं और अत्यंत रोगाणुरहित परिस्थिति के तहत उगाए न जाने पर आसानी से संदूषित हो सकते हैं। अत: 100 डिग्री से. पर वाष्पन (पास्तुरीकरण) अधिक स्वीकार्य है।

----------


## ingole

प्लयूरोटस, ऑएस्टर मशरूम का वैज्ञानिक नाम है। भारत के कई भागों में, यह ढींगरी के नाम से जाना जाता है। इस मशरूम की कई प्रजातिया है उदाहणार्थ :- प्लयूरोटस ऑस्टरीयटस, पी सजोर-काजू, पी. फ्लोरिडा, पी. सैपीडस, पी. फ्लैबेलैटस, पी एरीनजी तथा कई अन्य भोज्य प्रजातियां। मशरूम उगाना एक ऐसा व्यवसाय है, जिसके लिए अध्यवसाय धैर्य और बुद्धिसंगत देख-रेख जरूरी है और ऐसा कौशल चाहिए जिसे केवल बुद्धिसंगत अनुभव द्वारा ही विकसित किया जा सकता है।

प्लयूरोटस मशरूमों की प्ररोहण वृद्धि (पैदा करने का दौर) और प्रजनन चरण के लिए 200-300 डिग्री का तापमान होना चाहिए। मध्य समुद्र स्तर से 1100-1500 मीटर की ऊचांई पर उच्च तुंगता पर इसकी खेती करने का उपयुक्त समय मार्च से अक्तूबर है, मध्य समुद्र स्तर से 600-1100 मीटर की ऊचांई पर मध्य तुंगता पर फरवरी से मई और सितंबर से नवंबर है और समुद्र स्तर से 600 मीटर नीचे की निम्न तुंगता पर अक्तूबर से मार्च है।

----------


## ravi chacha

*खुम्ब में बनाएं शानदार भविष्य* मशरूम की खेती से होने वाले लाभ से उत्साहित होकर अब हर किसान व आम व्यक्ति  इसकी खेती कर अच्छा मुनाफा कमा रहे हैं। मशरूम अब कैरियर से जुडा सेक्टर  माना जाने लगा है। इसका सामान्य प्रशिक्षण लेकर काफी पैसा कमाया जा सकता  है। 
भारत में मशरूम का व्यावसायिक उत्पादन बहुत तेजी से लोकप्रिय होता जा रहा  है। मशरूम एक प्रकार का फंगस (कवक) है। इसे खुम्ब के नाम से भी जाना जाता  है। यह एक बहुत ही स्वादिष्ट और पौष्टिक खाद्य पदार्थ है, लेकिन हर खुम्ब  खाने योग्य नहीं होती और कुछ बहुत ही विषैली होती हैं। विश्व में दो हजार  से ज्यादा किस्मों की मशरू म पाई जाती है, लेकिन इसमें करीब 25॰ प्रकार की  मशरूम खाने योग्य होती है। अब तक सौ से ज्यादा मशरूम की प्रजातियों को  खाद्य पदार्थ के रूप में अपनाया जा चुका है और इनमें से लगभग 35 की  व्यावसायिक खेती दुनियाभर में की जा रही है। मुख्यरूप से उगाई जाने वाली  मशरूम में सफेद बटन खुम्ब, शिटाके, ढोंगरी, ब्लैक ईयर मशरूम, धान पुआल  खुम्ब और दूधिया मशरूम शामिल हैं। विश्व में हर साल लगभग 5॰ लाख टन खुम्ब  का उत्पादन किया जाता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

मशरूम पर शोध
दिल्ली के आसपास जैसे जीटी करनाल रोड के निकट अलीपुर ब्लॉक के कुछ गांवों  में तो बडे पैमाने पर मशरूम की खेती की जा रही है। मशरूम की खेती न्यूनतम  दो हजार रुपए से शुरू की जा सकती है। इसकी खेती की अपार संभावनाओं को देखते  हुए सोलन स्थित नेशनल रिसर्च सेंटर फॉर मशरूम विदेश में उगाई जाने वाली  मशरू म पर काफ ी शोध कर रहा है, जिसमें संस्थान को विभिन्न प्रजातियां  उगाने में सफलता भी हासिल हुई है।

----------


## ravi chacha

मशरूम का उत्पादन 
इसकी सबसे खास बात यह है कि उत्पादन बेकार बचे कृषि अवशेषों पर किया जाता  है। इसकी खेती के लिए उपजाऊ भूमि और खेत और सूरज के प्रकाश की जरू रत नहीं  पडती, इसलिए बंजर भूमि का उपयोग कर बेकार पडी खाली जमीन पर मशरूम की खेती  कर लाभ कमाया जा सकता है। मशरूम की खेती मशरूम हाउस या हाट बनाकर भी की जा  सकती है।

----------


## Kamal Ji

कौन पढेगा ??????????  इतने सारे को......central 141

----------


## ingole

*आवश्यक सामान

*
*धान के तिनके - फफूंदी रहित ताजे सुनहरे पीले धान के तिनके, जो वर्षा से बचाकर किसी सूखे स्थान पर रखे गए हो।
**400 गेज के प्रमाप की मोटाई वाली प्लास्टिक शीट - एक ब्लाक बनाने के लिए 1 वर्ग मी. की प्लास्टिक शीट चाहिए।
**लकड़ी के सांचे - 45X30X15 से. मी. के माप के लकड़ी के सांचे, जिनमें से किसी का भी सिरा या तला न हो, पर 44X29 से. मी. के आयाम का एक अलग लकड़ी का कवर हो।**तिनकों को काटने के लिए गंडासा या भूसा कटर।**तिनकों को उबालने के लिए ड्रम (कम से कम दो)**जूट की रस्सी, नारियल की रस्सी या प्लास्टिक की रस्सियां
**टाट का बोरे**स्पान अथवा मशरूम जीवाणु    जिन्हें सहायक रोगविज्ञानी, मशरूम विकास केन्द्र, से प्रत्येक ब्लॉक के लिए प्राप्त किया जा सकता है।
**एक स्प्रेयर
* 
*   10.तिनकों के भंडारण के लिए शेड  10X8 मी. आकार का।*

----------


## ravi chacha

मशरूम की प्रजातियां
मशरूम की कुछ प्रजातियां तो महज पंद्रह से बीस दिनों में ही उगनी शुरू हो  जाती हैं, जबकि कुछ प्रजातियों को उगने में ढाई महीने तक का समय लग जाता  है। खुम्ब की खेती छोटे किसानों, बेरोजगारों और गृहणियों के लिए अजीविका का  सबसे सशक्त साधन है। इसके उत्पादन के बाद बची कंपोस्ट का एक अति उत्तम  ऑर्गेनिक खाद के रूप में भी प्रयोग किया जा सकता है और सबसे बडी बात मशरूम  उत्पादकों के लिए निर्यात से लाभ कमाने की अपार संभावना है।

----------


## ravi chacha

खेती भी आसान
उत्तर भारत के मैदानी भागों में सर्दी के महीनों में बटन खुम्ब और गर्मियों  में धान पुआल खुम्ब की खेती आसानी से की जा सकती है। हमारे देश के उत्तरी  भाग में सफेद बटन मशरूम सबसे अधिक उगाई जाने वाली मशरूम है। देश में हर साल  लगभग 36 से 38 हजार टन सफेद बटन मशरूम का उत्पादन किया जाता है। इसकी  मुख्य रूप से दो प्रजातियां-1. एगेरिकस बाइस्पोरस और 2. एगेरिकस  बाइटोरक्विस हैं। इसकी खेती करने के लिए सबसे उपयुक्त माध्यम गेहूं अथवा  धान का भूसा है, जिसकी उर्वरकता बढाने के लिए गन्ने का शीरा, घोडे की लीद,  पॉल्ट्री मैन्योर, गेहूं की भूसी और विभिन्न रासायनिक खादें मिलाई जाती  हैं। इन सब चीजों को मिलाकर भूसे को सडाया जाता है और उसकी कंपोस्ट बनाई  जाती है। इसी कंपोस्ट से बटन मशरूम की खेती की जाती है।

----------


## ravi chacha

यह खराब नहीं होता
सफेद बटन मशरूम की खेती दो प्रकार से की जाती है। पहला सीजनल और दूसरा  नियंत्रित वातावरण में। सीजनल खेती के लिए उत्तरी भारत के मैदानी भाग में  इसे उगाने का मौसम अक्टूबर से मार्च मध्य तक है। बटन मशरूम का उत्पादन  वातावरण से बहुत प्रभावित होता है। इसके कवक जाल फैलने के लिए 22 से 26  सेंटीग्रेट तापमान पर इसके फलनकाय जल्द और ठोस बनते हैं। इससे कम तामपान पर  इसकी बढने की क्षमता धीमी पड जाती है। बटन मशरूम की भंडारण अवधि बहुत कम  होती है, इसलिए फसल के मौसम में ही इसका डिब्बाबंद संरक्षण कर लिया जाता है  जिसे एक साल तक उपयोग में लाया जा सकता है। 
खेती करें, धन कमाएं ज्यादा
नियंत्रित वातावरण में बटन मशरूम की खेती सालभर की जा सकती है। इस दौरान  मशरूम की चार से पांच फसल आसानी से ली जा सकती है। मशरूम की सीजनल खेती में  लागत कम होने की वजह से यह हमारे देश में अधिक लोकप्रिय है।

----------


## ingole

*प्रक्रिया : 
कूड़ा खाद तैयार करना 
*
कूड़ा खाद बनाने के लिए अन्न के तिनकों (गेंहू, मक्का, धान, और चावल), मक्कई की डंडिया, गन्ने की कोई जैसे किसी भी कृषि उपोत्पाद अथवा किसी भी अन्य सेल्यूलोस अपशिष्ट का उपयोग किया जा सकता है। गेंहू के तिनकों की फसल ताजी होनी चाहिए और ये चमकते सुनहरे रंग के हो तथा इसे वर्षा से बचा कर रखा गया है। ये तिनके लगभग 5-8 से. मी. लंबे टुकडों में होने चाहिए अन्यथा लंबे तिनकों से तैयार किया गया ढेर कम सघन होगा जिससे अनुचित किण्वन हो सकता है। इसके विपरीत, बहुत छोटे तिनके ढ़ेर को बहुत अधिक सघन बना देंगे जिससे ढ़ेर के बीच तक पर्याप्त ऑक्सीजन नहीं पहुंच पाएगा जो अनएरोबिक किण्वन में परिणामित होगा। गेंहू के तिनके अथवा उपर्युक्त सामान में से सभी में सूल्यूलोस, हेमीसेल्यूलोस और लिग्निन होता है, जिनका उपयोग कार्बन के रूप में मशरूम कवक वर्धन के लिए किया जाता है। ये सभी कूडा खाद बनाने के दौरान माइक्रोफ्लोरा के निर्माण के लिए उचित वायुमिश्रण सुनिश्चित करने के लिए जरूरी सबस्टूटे को भौतिक ढांचा भी प्रदान करता है। चावल और मक्कई के तिनके अत्यधिक कोमल होते है, ये कूडा खाद बनाने के समय जल्दी से अवक्रमित हो जाते हैं और गेंहू के तिनकों की अपेक्षा अधिक पानी सोखते हैं। अत:, इन सबस्टूट्स का प्रयोग करते समय प्रयोग किए जाने वाले पानी की प्रमात्रा, उलटने का समय और दिए गए संपूरकों की दर और प्रकार के बीच समायोजन का ध्यान रखना चाहिए। चूंकि कूड़ा खाद तैयार करने में प्रयुक्त उपोत्पादों में किण्वन प्रक्रिया के लिए जरूरी नाइट्रोजन और अन्य संघटक, पर्याप्त मात्रा में नहीं होते, इस प्रक्रिया को शुरू करने के लिए, यह मिश्रण नाइट्रोजन और कार्बोहाइड्रेट्स से संपूरित किया जाता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

> भाई डीकीजे (*dkj*)      जी को नमन 
> 
> मुझे उम्मीद है आप इसके बारे में विस्तृत जानकारी  देंगे. 
> मुझे आपकी इस सूत्र की हर एक पोस्ट का इंतज़ार रहेगा.
> धन्यवाद इस अनुपम सूत्र के लिए.
> आपका.
> कमल गांधी.


सूत्र धार  के पास एक फोटो  था और *ingole* जी  के पास मेटर

----------


## ingole

> सूत्र धार  के पास एक फोटो  था और *ingole* जी  के पास मेटर


*अभी मेरा ख़तम नहीं हुआ है अगर कहो तो पूरा पोस्ट करून..........*

----------


## ingole

*स्पानिंग
*
स्पानिंग अधिकतम तथा सामयिक उत्पाद के लिए अंडों का मिश्रण है। अण्डज के लिए अधिकतम खुराक कम्पोस्ट के ताजे भार के 0.5 तथा 0.75 प्रतिशत के बीच होती है। निम्नतर दरों के फलस्वरूप माइसीलियम का कम विस्तार होगा तथा रोगों एवं प्रति द्वंदियों          के अवसरों में वृद्धि होगी उच्चतर दरों से अण्डज की कीमत में वद्धि होगी तथा अण्डज की उच्च दर के फलस्परूप कभी-कभी कम्पोस्ट की असाधारण ऊष्मा हो जाती है।

ए बाइपोरस के लिए अधिकतम तापमान 230 से (+) (-) 20 से./उपज कक्ष में सापेक्ष आर्द्रता अण्डज के समय 85-90 प्रतिशत के बीच होनी चाहिए।

----------


## Kamal Ji

> *अभी मेरा ख़तम नहीं हुआ है अगर कहो तो पूरा पोस्ट करून..........*


क्या....................?????

----------


## ingole

*कटाई*

थैले को खोलने के 3 से 4 दिन बाद मशरूम प्रिमआर्डिया रूप धारण करना शुरू कर देते हैं। परिपक्व मशरूम अन्य 2 से 3 दिनों में कटाई के लिए तैयार हो जाते हैं। एक औसत जैविक कारगरहा (काटे गए मशरूम का ताजा भार जिसे एयर ड्राई सबट्रेट द्वारा विभक्त किया गया हो X100) 80 से 150 प्रतिशत के बीच हो सकती है और कभी-कभी उससे ज्यादा। मशरूम को काटने के लिए उन्हें जल से पकड़ा जाता है तथा हल्के से मरोड़ा जाता है तथा खींच लिया जाता है। चाकू का इस्तेमाल नहीं किया जाना चाहिए। मशरूम रेफ्रीजेरेटर में 3 से 6 दिनों तक  बना रहता है।

----------


## ingole

*मशरूम गृह/कक्ष*

*क्यूब तैयार करने का कक्ष*

एक आदर्श कक्ष आर.सी.सी. फर्श का होना चाहिए, रोशनदानयुक्त एवं सूखा होना चाहिए। लकड़ी के ढांचे को रखने, क्यूब एवं अन्य आर.सी.सी. चबूतरा के लिए कक्ष के अंदर 2 सेमी ऊंचा चबूतरा बनाया जाना चाहिए, ऐसा भूसे के पाश्चुरीकृत थैलों को बाहर निकालने की आवश्यतानुसार होना चाहिए। जिन सामग्रियों के लिए क्यूब को बनाने की आवश्यकता है, उन्हें कक्ष के अंदर रखा जाना चाहिए। क्यूब को तैयार करने वाले व्यक्तियों को ही कमरे के अंदर जाने की अनुमति दी जानी चाहिए।

----------


## ingole

*उषमायन कक्ष*

*उण्डजों के संचालन के लिए कमरा*  यह कमरा आरसीसी भवन अथवा आसाम विस्म (घर में कोई अलग कमरा) का कमरा होना चाहिए तथा खण्डों को रखने के लिए तीन स्तरों में साफ छेद वाले बांस की आलमारी लगाई जानी चाहिए। पहला स्तर जमीन से 100 सेमी ऊपर होना चाहिए तथा दूसरा स्तर कम से कम 60 सेमी ऊंचा होना चाहिए।

----------


## ingole

*फसल कक्ष*

एक आदर्श गृह/कक्ष आर.सी.सी. भवन होगा जिसमें विधिवत उष्मारोधन एवं कक्ष को ठंडा एवं गरम करने का प्रावधान स्थापित किया गया होगा। तथापि बांस, थप्पर तथा मिट्टी प्लास्टर जैसे स्थानीय रूप से उपलब्ध सामग्रियों का इस्तेमाल करते हुए स्वदेशी अल्प लागत वाले घर की सिफारिश की गई है। मिट्टी एवं गोबर के समान मिश्रण वाले स्पिलिट बांस की दीवारें बनाई जा सकती है।

कच्ची ऊष्मारोधक प्रणाली का प्रावधान करने के लिए घर के चारों ओर एक दूसरी दीवार बनाई जाती है जिसमें प्रथम एवं दूसरी दीवार के मध्य 15 सेमी का अंत्तर रखा जाता है। बाहरी दीवार के बाहरी तरफ मिट्टी का पलास्टर किया जाना चाहिए। दो दीवारों के मध्य में वायु का स्थान ऊष्मा रोधक का कार्य करेगा क्योंकि वायु ऊष्मा का कुचालक होती है। यहां तक कि एक बेहतर ऊष्मारोधन का प्रावधान किया जा सकता है यदि दीवारों के बीच के स्थान को अच्छी तरह से सूखे 8 ए छप्पर से भर दिया जाए। घर का फर्श वरीयत: सीमेंट का होना चाहिए किन्तु जहां यह संभव नही है, अच्*छी तरह से कूटा हुआ एवं प्लास्टरयुक्त मिट्टी का फर्श पर्याप्त होगा। तथापि, मिट्टी की फर्श के मामले में अधिक सावधानी बरतनी होगी। छत मोटे छापर की तहो अथवा वरीयत: सीमेंट की शीटों की बनाई जानी चाहिए। छप्पर की छत से अनावश्यक सामग्रियों के संदूषण से बचने के लिए एक नकली छत आवश्यक है। प्रवेश द्वार के अलावा, कक्ष में वायु के आने एवं निकलने के लिए कमरे के आयु एंव पश्च भाग के ऊपर एवं नीचे दोनों तरफ से रोशनदानों का भी प्रावधान किया जाना चाहिए। घर तथा कक्षा ऊर्ध्वाधर एवं अनुप्रस्थ बांस के खम्भों के ढांचो का होना चाहिए जो ऊष्मायन अवधि के उपरान्त खंडों को टांगने के लिए अपेक्षित है। अनुप्रस्थ खम्भों को ऊष्मायन आलमारी के रूप में 3 स्तरीय प्रणाली में व्यवस्थित किया जा सकता है। खम्भे वरीयत: दीवारों से 60 सेमी दूर तथा तीनों स्तरों की प्रत्येक पंक्ति के बीच में होने चाहिए, 1 सेमी की न्यूनतम जगह बनाई रखी जानी चाहिए। 3.0X2.5X2.0 मी. का फसल कक्ष 35 से 40 क्यूबों को समायोजित करेगा।

----------


## ingole

*विधि*

भूसे को हाथ के यंत्र से 3-5 सेमी लम्बे टुकडों में काटिए तथा टाट की बोरी में भर दीजिए। एक ड्रम में पानी उबालिए। जब पानी उबलना शुरू हो जाए तो भूसे के साथ टाट की बोरी को उबलते पानी में रख दीजिए तथा 15-20 मिनट तक उबालिए। इसके पश्चात फेरी को ड्रम से हटा लीजिए तथा 8-10 घंटे तक पड़े रहने दीजिए ताकि अतिरिक्त पानी निकल जाए तथा चोकर को ठंडा होने दीजिए। इस बात का ध्यान रखा जाए कि ब्लॉक बनाने तक थैले को खुला न छोड़ा जाए क्योंकि ऐसा होने पर उबला हुआ चोकर संदूषित हो जाएगा। हथेलियों के बीच में चोकर को निचोड़कर चोकर की वांछित नमी तत्व का परीक्षण किया जा सकता है तथा सुनिश्चित कीजिए कि पानी की बूंदे चोकर से बाहर न निकलें।

चोकर के पाश्चुरीकृत का दूसरा तरीका भापन है। इस तरीके के लिए ड्रम में थोड़े परिवर्तन की आवश्यकता होती है (ड्रम के ढक्कन में एक छोटा छेद कीजिए तथा चोकर को उबालते समय रबर की ट्यूब से ढक्कन के चारों ओर सील लगा दीजिए) टुकड़े-डुकड़े किए गए चोकर को पहले भिगो दीजिए तथा अतिरिक्त पानी निकाल दिया जाए। ड्रम में कुछ पत्थर डाल दीजिए तथा पत्थर के स्तर तक पानी उड़ेलिए। बांस की टोकरी में रखकर गीले चोकर को उबाल दें तथा ड्रम के अंदर पत्थर के ऊपर टोकरी को रख दें। ड्रम के ढक्कन को बंद कर दें तथा रबर की ट्यूब से ढक्कन की नेमि को सील कर दीजिए। उबले हुए पानी से उत्पन्न भाप चोकर से गुजरते हुए इसे पाश्चुरीकृत करेगी। उबालने के बाद चोकर को पहले से कीटाणुरहित किए गए बोरी में स्थानांतरित कर दिजिए तथा 8-10 घंटे तक इसे ठंडा होने के लिए छोड़ दीजिए।

----------


## ingole

लकड़ी का एक सांचा लीजिए तथा चिकने फर्श पर रख दीजिए। पटसन की दो रस्सियों ऊर्ध्वाधर एवं अनुप्रस्थ रूप में रख दीजिए। प्लास्टिक की शीट से अस्तर लगाइए जिसे पहले उबलते पानी में डुबोकर कीटाणुरहित किया गया है।

----------


## ingole

-5 सेमी. के उबले चोकर को भर दीजिए तथा लकड़ी के ढक्कन की मदद से इसे सम्पीडित कीजिए तथा पूरी सतह पर स्पान को छिड़किए।

----------


## ingole

स्पानिंग की प्रथम तह के उपरान्त 5 सेमी का अन्य चोकर रखिए तथा सतह पर पुन: स्थान का छिड़काव करें तथा प्रथम तह में किए गए की तरह इसे सम्पीडित कीजिए। इस प्रकार तह पर स्पान को 4 से 6 तह तक के लिए तब तक छिड़किए जब तक चोकर सांचे के शीर्ष के स्तर तक न आ जाए। एक (1) एक पैकेट स्पान का इस्तेमाल 1 क्यूब अथवा ब्लाक के लिए किया जाना चाहिए।

----------


## ingole

अब प्लास्टिक की शीट सांचे की शीर्ष पर मोडी जाए प्लास्टिक के नीचे पहले रखी गई पटसून की रस्सियों से उसे बांध दिया जाए।
बांधने के उपरांत सांचे को हटाया जा सकता है तथा चोकर का आयताकर खंड पीछे बच जाता है।वायु के लिए खंड के सभी तरफ छेद (2 मिमी व्यास) बनायें।
ऊष्मायन कक्ष में ब्लॉक को रख दीजिए उन्हें सरल तह में एक दूसरे के बगल रखा जाए तथा इस बात का ध्यान रखा जाए कि उन्हें फर्श पर अथवा एक दूसरे के शीर्ष पर सीधे न रखा जाए क्योंकि इससे अतिरिक्त ऊष्मा उत्पन्न होगी।
ब्लॉक का तापमान 250 से. पर रखा जाए। ब्लॉक के छिद्रों में एक तापमापक डालकर इसे नोट किया जा सकता है। यदि तापमान 250 से. से ऊपर जाता है तो कमरे में गैस भरने की सलाह दी जाती है। तथा यदि तापमान में गिरवाट आती है, तो कमरे को धीरे-धीरे गर्म किया जाना चाहिए।

----------


## ingole

पूरे पयाल में फैलने के लिए स्पान को 12 से 15 दिन लगता है तथा जब पूरा ब्लॉक सफेद हो जाए तो यह निशान है कि स्पान संचालन पूरा हो गया है।

अण्डज परिपालन के उपरांत ब्लॉक से रस्सी तथा प्लास्टिक की शीट को हटा दीजिए। नारियल की रस्सी से ब्लॉक को अनुप्रस्थ रूप में बांध दीजिए तथा इसे फसल कक्ष में लटका दीजिए। इस अवस्था से आगे कमरे की सापेक्ष आर्द्रता 85 प्रतिशत से कम नहीं होनी चाहिए। ऐसे दीवारों तथा कमरे की फर्श पर जल छिड़क करके समय-समय पर किया जा सकता है। यदि फर्श सीमेंट का है, तो सलाह दी जाती है कि फर्श पर पानी डालिए ताकि फर्श पर हमेश पानी रहे। यदि खंड हल्का से सूखने का लक्षण जिससे लगे तो स्प्रेयर के माध्यम से स्प्रे किया जा सकता है।
एक सप्ताह से 10 दिन के भीतर ब्लॉक की सतह पर छोटे-छोटे पिन शीर्ष दिखाई पड़ेगे तथा ये एक या दो दिन के भीतर पूरे आकार के मशरूम हो जाएंगे।
जब फल बनना शुरू होता है तो हवा की जरूरत बढ़ जाती है। अत: जब एक बार फल बनना शुरू हो जाता है तो आवश्यक है कि हर 6 से 12 घण्टो बाद कमरे के सामने और पीछे दिए गए वेंटीलेटर खोलकर ताजी हवा अंदर ली जाए।

----------


## ingole

जब आवरणों की परिधि ऊपर की ओर मुड़ना शुरू हो जाती है तो फल काया (मशरूम) तोड़ने के लिए तैयार हो जाते है। ऐसा जाहिर होगा क्योंकि छोटी-छोटी सिलवटें आवरण पर दिखाई पड़ने लगती है। मशरूम को काटने के लिए अंगूठे एवं तर्जनी से आधार पर डाल को पकड़ लीजिए तथा हल्के क्लाकवाइज मोड़ से पुआल अथवा किसी छोटे मशरूम उत्पादन को विक्षोभित किए बिना मशरूम को डाल से अलग कर लीजिए। काटने के लिए चाकू अथवा कैंची का इस्तेमाल मत करें। एक सप्ताह के बाद ब्लॉक में फिर से फल आने शुरू हो जाएंगे।

----------


## ingole

*उपज :*

मशरूम प्रवाह में दिखाई पड़ते है। एक क्यूब से लगभग 2 से 3 प्रवाह काटे जा सकते है। प्रथम प्रवाह की उपज ज्यादा होती है तथा तत्पश्चात धीरे-धीरे कम होने लगती है तथा एक क्यूब से 1.5 किग्रा से 2 किग्रा तक के ताजे मशरूम की कुल उपज प्राप्त होती है। इसके बाद क्यूब को छोड़ दिया जाता है तथा फसल कक्ष से काफी दूर पर स्थित एक गड्ढे में पाट दिया जाता है अथवा बगीचे अथवा खेत में खाद के रूप में इसका इस्तेमाल किया जा सकता है।

----------


## ingole

*परिरक्षण*

मशरूम को ताजा खाया जा सकता है अथवा इसे सुखाया जा सकता है। चूंकि वे शीघ्र ही नष्ट हो जाने वाले प्रकृति के होते हैं तो आगे के इस्तेमाल अथवा दूरस्थ विपणन के लिए उनका परिरक्षण आवश्यक है। ओयेस्टर मशरूम को परिरक्षित करने का सबसे पुराना एवं सस्ता तरीका है धूप में सुखाना।

गर्म हवा में सुखाना कारगर उपयोग है जिसके द्वारा मशरूम को डिहाइड्रेटर (स्थानीय रूप से तैयार उपस्कर) नामक उपस्कर में सुखाया जाता है मशरूम को एक बंद कमरे में लगे हुए तार के जाल से युक्त रैक में रखा जाता है तथा गर्म हवा (500 से 550 से) 7-8 घंटे तक रैक के माध्यम से गुजरती है। मशरूम को सुखाने के बाद इसे वायुसह डिब्बे में स्टोर किया जाता है अथवा 6-8 माह के लिए पोलीबैग में सील कर दिया जाता है। पूरी तरह से सोखने के उपरांत मशरूम अपने ताजे वजन से कम होकर एक से घट कर तैरहवां भाग रह जाता है जो सुरक्षा के आधार पर अलग-अलग होता है। मशरूम को ऊष्ण जल में भिगोकर आसानी से पुन: जलित किया जा सकता है।

*रोग एवं कीट*

यदि मशरूम की देखभाल न की जाए तो अनेक रोग एवं कीट इस पर हमला कर देते हैं।

----------


## ingole

*रोग**

1. हरी फफूंद (ट्राइकोडर्मा विरिडे) :* यह कस्तूरा कुकुरमुत्ते में सबसे अधिक सामान्य रोग है जहां क्यूबों पर हरे रंग के धब्बे दिखाई पड़ते है।


*नियंत्रण :* फॉर्मालिन घोल में कपड़े को डुबोइए (40 प्रतिशत) तथा प्रभावित क्षेत्र को पोंछ दीजिए। यदि फफूंदी आधे से अधिक क्यूब पर आक्रमण करती है तो सम्पूर्ण क्यूब को हटा दिया जाना चाहिए। इस बात की सावधानी रखी जानी चाहिए कि दूषित क्यूब को पुनर्संक्रमण से बचाने के लिए फसल कक्ष से काफी दूर स्थान पर जला दिया जाए अथवा दफना दिया जाए।

----------


## ingole

*कीड़े
1. मक्खियां :* देखा गया है कि स्कैरिड मक्खियां, फोरिड मक्खियां, सेसिड मक्खियां कुकुरमुत्ते तथा स्पॉन की गंध पर हमला करती हैं। वे भूसी अथवा कुकुरमुत्ते अथवा उनसे पैदा होने वाले अण्डों पर अण्डे देती हैं तथा फसल को नष्ट कर देती हैं। अण्डे माइसीलियम, मशरूम पर निर्वाह करते हैं एवं फल पैदा करने वाले शरीर के अंदर प्रवेश कर जाते हैं तथा यह उपभोग के लिए अनुपयुक्त हो जाता है।


 
*नियंत्रण :* फसल की अवधि में बड़ी मक्खियों के प्रवेश को रोकने के लिए दरवाजों, खिडकियों अथवा रोशनदानों पर पर्दा लगा दीजिए यदि कोई, 30 मेश नाइलोन अथवा वायर नेट का पर्दा। मशरूम गृहों में मक्खीदान अथवा मक्खियों को भगाने की दवा का इस्तेमाल करें।

----------


## ingole

*कुटकी :* ये बहुत पतले एवं रेंगने वाले छोटे-छोटे कीड़े होते हैं जो कुकुरमुत्ते के शरीर पर दिखाई देते हैं। वे हानिकारक नहीं होते है, किन्तु जब वे बड़ी संख्या में मौजूद होते है तो उत्पादक उनसे चिंतित रहता है। 


*नियंत्रण :* घर तथा पर्यावरण को साफ सुथरा रखें।

----------


## ingole

*शम्बूक, घोंघा :* ये पीट मशरूम के पूरे भाग को खा जाते हैं जो बाद में संक्रमित हो जाते हैं तथा वैक्टीरिया फसल के गुणवत्ता पर बुरा प्रभाव डालते हैं। 
*नियंत्रण :* क्यूब से पीटों को हटाइए तथा उन्हें मार डालिए। साफ सुथरी स्थिति को बनाये रखें।

----------


## ingole

*अन्य कीटाणु*
*कृन्तक :* कृन्तकों का हमला ज्यादातर अल्प कीमत वाले मशरूम हाउसों पर पाया जाता है। वे अनाज की स्पॉन को खाते हैं तथा क्यूबों के अंदर छेद कर देते हैं।


 
*नियंत्रण :* मशरूम गृहों में चूहा विष चारे का इस्तेमाल करें। चूहों की बिलों को कांच के टुकडों एवं पलास्टर से बंद कर दें।
*इंक कैप* (कोपरीनस सैप)  यह मशरूम का खर-पतवार है जो फसल होने के पहले क्यूबों पर विकसित होता है। वे बाद में परिपक्वता अवधि पर काले स्लिमिंग काई में विखंडित हो जाते है।


*नियंत्रण :* सिफारिश किए गए नियंत्रण उपाय ही कोपरीनस को क्यूब से शारीरिक रूप से हटा सकता है।

----------


## dkj

> 


gggggggggggggggggggg

----------


## dkj

> 


fffffffffffffffffffffffffff

----------


## ingole

*सावधानियां*

एक परहेज सौ इलाज मशरूम उत्पादन का मूलभूत सिद्धांत है क्योंकि यह एक नाजुक फसल होती है तथा इसके इलाज का उपाय प्राय: मुश्किल होता है। मशरूम स्वयं एक फफूंद है, जो फफूंद संबंधी रोग दिखाई पड़ते हैं फिर इसे नियंत्रित करना काफी मुश्किल होता है क्योंकि रोग के लिए इस्तेमाल किया गया रसायन मशरूम को ही बुरी तरह प्रभावित कर सकता है। इस प्रकार, किसी विदेशी कीडे अथवा दूषण के प्रवेश को रोकने के लिए शुरू से ही काफी सावधानी बरती जानी चाहिए। निम्नलिखित सावधानियों की अनदेखी नहीं की जानी चाहिए :

----------


## dkj

> 


nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn

----------


## dkj

> 


ggggggggggggggggggggggg

----------


## ingole

मशरूम उगाने के लिए सर्वप्रथम अपेक्षा *स्वच्छ एवं साफ दशाएं* हैं। मशरूम की खेती करने के लिए अधिकतर समस्याएं अनुपयुक्त स्वच्छता के कारण होती है :
1.जिस कक्ष में मशरूम को उगाया जाना है उसे पूरी तरह धोया जाए तथा तब उसे चूने से धोया जाए। फर्श को भी चूने से धोया जाए।
2.घर का पर्यावरण ठहरे पानी वाली नालियों, झाडियों अथवा खरपतवारों से वंचित होना चाहिए क्योंकि इनमें खतरनाक रोग एवं कीटाणु पीटाणु निवास करते हैं। 
3.प्रत्येक कक्ष के प्रवेश द्वार पर एक गर्त होनी चाहिए जिसमें 2 प्रतिशत फॉर्मालिन भरा गया हो जिसमें कमरे में प्रवेश करने से पहले जूतों अथवा पैरों को डुबोया जाए। 
4.कार्य करने वाले साफ-सुधरे हों तो वरीयत: स्वच्छ कपड़े पहनें।
5.घर के चारों ओर कोई अचरा अथवा कूड़ा न छोड़ा जाए।

----------


## ingole

> ggggggggggggggggggggggg


*डी के जे दोस्त, आपको कोई आपत्ति तो नहीं है, मैं आपके सूत्र में पोस्टिंग कर रहा हु इस बात से?*

----------


## dkj

> *डी के जे दोस्त, आपको कोई आपत्ति तो नहीं है, मैं आपके सूत्र में पोस्टिंग कर रहा हु इस बात से?*


अवश्य ,आप का शुक्रगुजार हूँ.........

----------


## dkj

> अवश्य ,आप का शुक्रगुजार हूँ.........

----------


## dkj

> दो दशक में 12 गुना बढ़ा मशरूम उत्पादन
> 
> सोलन : खुंब अनुसंधान निदेशालय चंबाघाट (सोलन) में सोमवार को खुंब शहर की 15वीं वर्षगांठ पर राष्ट्रीय मशरूम मेले का आयोजन किया गया। मेले की मुख्यातिथि उपायुक्त मीरा मोहंती ने कहा कि देश में दो दशक में मशरूम उत्पादन 12 गुना बढ़ा है। आज हमारे देश में मशरूम का उत्पादन 10 हजार टन से बढ़कर करीब 1.20 लाख टन हो चुका है। उन्होंने कहा कि मशरूम की खेती केवल पहाड़ी राज्यों तक ही सीमित नहीं रह गई है बल्कि मैदानी क्षेत्रों में भी किसान मशरूम की खेती की जा रही है। मैदानी भागों में रहने वाले किसान भाई दूधिया मशरूम व अन्य ऊष्ण जलवायु की मशरूम की खेती करके अच्छा लाभ कमा रहे हैं। शिक्षित बेरोजगार युवा व महिलाएं मशरूम उत्पादन से जुड़े अन्य व्यवसाय जैसे कंपोस्ट तैयार करना, मशरूम स्पॉन की प्रयोगशाला स्थापित करना व मशरूम केउत्पादों को भी अपना रोजगार बना सकते हैं।
> 
> खुंब अनुंसधान निदेशालय के निदेशक डॉ. मनजीत सिंह ने बताया कि इस समय देश में करीब 600 मिलियन टन से ज्यादा कृषि अवशेष उपलब्ध हैं जिसका कुछ भाग खुंब उत्पादन के लिए उपयोग में लाया जा सकता है। साथ ही मशरूम से प्राप्त स्पेंट कंपोस्ट को कृषि व बागवानी में खाद के रूप में प्रयोग किया जा सकता है। मेले को आयोजित करने का मुख्य उद्देश्य किसानों को नई तकनीकियों से अवगत कराना व खुंब उत्पादन में आ रही समस्याओं का मिल-जुलकर निवारण करना रहा है। जिला सोलन खुंब उत्पादन में हिमाचल का शुरू से ही अग्रणी जिला रहा है। 
> 
> प्रदर्शनी से दी जानकारी
> 
> मेले में करीब 24 सरकारी, गैर सरकारी और स्वयंसेवी संस्थाओं ने अपनी प्रदर्शनी लगाई। इसमें मुख्यत: मशरूम से संबंधित तकनीकों को प्रदर्षित किया गया और विभिन्न उत्पादों की बिक्री की। मेले में आए किसानों व खुंब उत्पादकों ने मशरूम, कृषि व बागवानी में प्रयोग होने वाले उत्पादों व उपकरणों की बिक्री की। प्रदर्शनी में ऋण प्रदान करने वाली संस्थाएं, मशीनरी निर्माता और विपणन एजेंसियों ने अपनी सेवाएं किसानों को उपलब्ध कराई।
> ...


bbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb

----------


## dkj

> मशरूम की खेती कर रही मालामाल
> 
> पटियाला : मशरूम की खेती छोटे-बड़े किसानों के लिए आय का बेजोड़ साधन साबित हो रही है। सबसे अच्छी बात यह है कि बड़े किसान ही नहीं बल्कि छोटे किसान भी मशरूम की खेती आसानी से कर पा रहे हैं। कम जगह में अधिक से अधिक फायदा देने वाली मशरूम की खेती दिन-ब-दिन लोकप्रिय होती जा रही है।
> 
>  बागवानी विभाग से मात्र सप्ताह भर की ट्रेनिंग लेकर मशरूम की खेती की जा सकती है। मशरूम अब वेजीटेरियन लोगों की पहली पसंद बन गई है। इसकी डिमांड साल भर बनी रहती है। सर्दी के साथ ही मशरूम बीजाई का सीजन शुारू हो जाता है। साल में दो बार इसकी खेती की जा सकती है।
> 
>  पहली बार खेती करने वाले किसानों के लिए जरूरी है कि वे मशरूम की खेती करने से पहले एक सप्ताह की ट्रेनिंग जरूर लें, उसके बाद तूड़ी के कंपोस्ट को फंगस मिलाकर खेतों को तैयार करें, खेतों के ऊपर शेड जरूर डाल दें ताकि मशरूम की बिजाई को धूप से बचाया जा सके।
> 
>  बागवानी विभाग के मशरूम विशेषज्ञ डा. निरवंत सिंह का कहना है कि 10/10 के कमरे के बराबर खेत में लगभग छह केजी बीज डाला जा सकता है। बीजाई के 15 दिन बाद बीज में अंकुर आने लगता है। उसके बाद प्रति दिन स्प्रे पंप से खेतों में पानी देना चाहिए। फरवरी में मशरूम बीजाई करने वाले किसानों को मई के पहले सप्ताह से कटाई शुरू करनी चाहिए। इसकी कटाई धूप निकलने से पहले की जानी चाहिए अन्यथा मशरूम को लाल होने का खतरा रहता है। किसान जमीन से आठ फीट ऊपर जमीन पर भी खेती कर सकते हैं।
> ...


nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn

----------


## dkj

> मशरूम की खेती ने बदली महिलाओं की तकदीरसाहिबगंज,जासं : मशरूम की खेती से जिले की महिलाएं न केवल कम लागत में अधिक मुनाफा कमा रही हैं बल्कि उनकी तकदीर ही बदल गई है। जनवरी माह में जिला कृषि विज्ञान केंद्र की ओर से जिले की 46 महिलाओं को मशरूम की खेती के लिए प्रशिक्षण दिया गया था और बाद में बोरियो प्रखंड की 92 महिला स्वयं सहायता समूहों को स्वरोजगार के लिए 10-10 हजार रूपये का चेक भी दिया गया था ताकि महिलाओं में सशक्तिकरण आ सके। बाद में बरहड़वा,बरहेट व बोरियो प्रखंड की महिलाओं को मशरूम की खेती का प्रशिक्षण दिया गया सभी महिलाओं ने इसे रोजगार का जरिया बनाया और आज वे खूशहाल हैं। जिला कृषि विज्ञान केंद्र के वैज्ञानिक किरण मेरी कंडीर का कहना है कि मशरूम न केवल एडस जैसे भयानक रोग से बचाने की क्षमता रखता है वरन उच्च रक्त चाप, मधुमेह,हृदय रोग, मोटापा,गठिया,एलर्ज  ी व कैंसर से भी लोगों को बचाने की क्षमता रखता है। यह कई विटामिनों से भी लवरेज है।
>  साहिबगंज के जिला कृषि विज्ञान केंद्र की वैज्ञानिक किरण मेरी कंडीर का कहना है कि मशरूम की खेती काफी कम खर्च में अधिक मुनाफा देने वाला होता है। इसके लिए काफी अधिक जगह की भी आवश्यकता नहीं पड़ती है। इसकी खेती के लिए घर के किसी भी कमरे का बेकार पड़े गैरेज का उपयोग किया जा सकता है। इसमें पुआल की कुट्टी का डेढ़ इंच का स्तर बनाकर उसमें मशरूम के बीज डाले जाते है। इससे पहले इसमें कुछ रसायन का प्रयोग करते है। 20 दिन के बाद कुट्टी पर सफेद रंग के जाल दिखने लगते है, जो 30 दिनों के बाद तैयार होने लगता है। मशरूम में काफी मात्रा में प्रोटीन पाया जाता है। जो छोटे बच्चे और बूढ़ों के लिए काफी फायदेमंद होता है। मशरूम में उतना ही प्रोटीन होता है, जितना की किसी भी प्रकार के मांस में होता है इसलिए वैसे लोग जो शाकाहारी होते है, प्रोटीन के लिए इसका प्रयोग कर सकते है। इसकी खेती घर का सारा काम करने के बाद बचे समय में मशरूम की खेती किया जा सकता है। इसके लिए अलग से समय देने की आवश्यकता नही पड़ती है। मशरूम की खेती से जिले की महिलाओं की बेरोजगारी का भी हल निकाला जा रहा है बरहड़वा प्रखंड की रेशमी देवी ने बताया कि मशरूम की सब्जी बनाकर खाती भी हैं और बेचकर भी मुनाफा कमाती हैं। जिले के ग्रामीण क्षेत्रों में जब धान का पुआल सड़ने लगता है तो इससे मशरूम निकलता है और गांवों में लोग इसकी सब्जी बनाकर बड़े चाव से खाते हैं जिससे न केवल उन्हें रोगों से मुक्ति मिलती है बल्कि वे बाजारों में इसे बेचकर भी लाभ कमाते हैं। साहिबगंज जिले के ग्रामीण हाटों से लेकर बाजारों में भी मशरूम बेची जाती है।


bbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb

----------


## ingole

6---दूषण की स्थिति में दूषित खंड को ऐसे स्थान तक हटाया जाए जो घर से काफी दूर हो तथा उसे गड्ढे में गाड़ दिया जाए अथवा डाला दिया जाए।
7---प्रत्येक फसल प्रक्रिया के अंत में कमरे को फिर से साफ किया जाए तथा सफेदी कराई जाए एवं फोर्मालिन से धूम्रण कराया जाए।
8---प्लास्टिक सीटों को पूरी तरह से धुला जाए तथा पत्पश्चात तथा अंतिम धुलाई के तौर पर 2 प्रतिशत फोर्मालिन में भिगोया जाए तथा उसके पश्चात सुखाया जाए तथा ऐसा प्रत्येक ढेर से हटाने के उपरांत किया जाए।
9---भूसी का गिरा हुआ कोई टुकड़ा अथवा मशरूम कमरे की फर्श पर छूटना नहीं चाहिए। मशरूम की डाल की जड़ की सफाई एवं कटाई उत्पादन कक्ष के बाहर की जाए तथा पूरी तरह निस्तारित कर दी जाए।
10---कटाई करते समय मशरूम की डाल के टूटे हुए टुकड़े फर्श पर पड़े नहीं रहने चाहिए। यदि डाल टूटती है तो इसे पूरी तरह क्यारी से हटा दिया जाए।
11---मशरूम उगाने के लिए साफ भूसी आवश्यक है। ब्लॉक तैयार करते समय इस बात की सावधानी रखी जाए कि यह पूरी तरह से संपीडित हो। जितना ज्यादा संपीडन होग, स्पान रनिंग उतनी अधिक होगी।
12---विकास के किसी भी स्तर पर अत्यधिक नमी नुकसानदेह होती है। पर्यावरण नम होना चाहिए किंतु गीला नहीं होना चाहिए। इसके लिए एक बारीक नोज़ल का स्प्रेयर उत्तम होगा ताकि बड़ी बड़ी बूंदे न गिर सकें। अधिक नमी से अवांछित संदूषक उत्पन्न होंगे जो बाधक होंगे तथा कई मामलों में मशरूम के स्पॉन के लिए गंभीर प्रतिद्वंदी साबित होंगे।
13---कक्ष के तापमान को बढाते समय, यदि आवश्यक हो, इस बात का ध्यान रखा जाए कि तापमान में अचानक वृद्धि न हो। तापमान को तब तक धीरे-धीरे बढ़ाया जाए जब तक यह अपेक्षित स्तर तक न पहुंच जाए।
14---जब स्पॉन रनिंग के लिए ब्लाकों का स्थापन करते समय एक दूसरे के ऊपर उन्हें न रखें अन्यथा अधिक ऊष्मा उत्पन्न होगी। ब्लॉकों को एकल सतह में साथ साथ रखें।
15---स्पॉन द्वारा स्ट्रा को पूरी तरह भर लेने के उपरान्त ब्लाक को 24 घंटे से अधिक के लिए प्लास्टिक में बिना खोले न रखा जाए।
16---कक्ष में वायु के साथ ताजी हवा का आदान प्रदान किया जाए। पवन धाराएं मशरूम को सुखा सकती है तथा विकृत मशरूम का निर्माण कर सकती हैं।

----------


## ingole

*अर्थव्यवस्था :*

सुव्यवस्थित मशरूम गृह से 2 किग्रा प्रति क्यूब (45 X 30 X 15 सेमी) की औसत उपज की आशा की जाती है, यद्यपि कुछ मामलों में 3 किग्रा. प्रति क्यूब की औसत उपज बनाई रखी जाती है। ताजे फ्युरोटस मशरूम की लागू बाजार दर 50 रू से 60 रू प्रति किग्रा. के बीच है तथा उत्पादन की वर्तमान समग्र लागत लगभग 25 रू प्रति किग्रा है। इसलिए किसान प्लुरोटस मशरूम कृषि से 100 प्रतिशत लाभ प्राप्त करता है।

----------


## ingole

*(क)**अवसंरचना/उपस्कर/सामग्रियां*
300 वर्गफीट फूस वाली रोड तथा 6 स्तरीय निर्माण : 10,000-00 रू.

बांस की रैक सामग्री समर्थन।

मशरूम की क्यारियों एवं अन्य के लिए ट्रे की लागत : 5,000-00 रू.

आच्छादन सामग्री  : 15,000-00 रू.

----------


## dkj

*कार्यात्मक लागत :
*


अध:स्तर (स्ट्रा आदि) की लागत प्रति वर्  : 7,000-00 



उत्पादों को पैक करने के लिए प्लास्टिक

थैलों की लागत/प्रति वर्ष : 1,500-00 



स्पान की लागत/ वर्ष : 6,000-00 



विविध लागत (रसायन आदि) : 1,500-00 



                            total.....................16,000-00

----------


## sanjayjanu

कृपया बरेली उ.प्र .के पास कोई ट्रेनिंग सेण्टर हो तो बता दीजिय/

----------


## dkj

> कृपया बरेली उ.प्र .के पास कोई ट्रेनिंग सेण्टर हो तो बता दीजिय/

----------


## dkj

> [IMG]अपने इसी हुनर की बदौलत लालमुनी देवी आज न केवल अपनी  आर्थिक स्थिति को बेहतर बनाने में सफल हुई हैं, बल्कि वे हजारों लोगों के लिए प्रेरणा का स्रोत भी बन चुकी हैं। खेती के उनके इस अनूठे तरीके को सात समंदर पार भी सराहा गया। गेहूं और ज्वार पर शोध करने वाले मैक्सिको स्थित एक प्रसिद्ध संस्थान ने श्रीलंका, पाकिस्तान, नेपाल, भूटान और भारत समेत सात एशियाई देशों के ऐसे 25 अग्रणी उद्यमीय कौशल वाले किसानों की सूची में लालमुनी देवी को सर्वोच्च स्थान दिया है। अपनी इस उड़ान से पूर्व लालमुनी देवी को जीवन अत्यंत नीरस जान पड़ता था। आंखों से दुर्बल पति और एक विकलांग बेटे समेत चार प्राणियों के परिवार का भरण-पोषण आसान नहीं था। बड़े बेटे की मजदूरी से जो थोड़ी बहुत आय होती थी, बस वही परिवार के गुजारे का सहारा थी। लालमुनी देवी भले ही भूमिहीन हों, लेकिन मशरूम की खेती उनके जीवन में एक आशा की नई किरण बनकर आई।    वे कहती हैं कि ‘ये तो मेरे लिए सोना-चांदी से कम नहीं है।’ यह सब बताते हुए लालमुनी भावुक हो जाती हैं, क्योंकि आज वे इस बात को लेकर आश्वस्त हैं कि अब उनकी बेटी के विवाह में कोई अड़चन नही आएगी। ऐसा आत्मविश्वास उन्हें मशरूम से होने वाली आय के कारण ही मिला है। हालांकि भूमिहीन लालमुनी देवी के लिए यह जानते हुए कि उनके पास जमीन नहीं है, मशरूम की खेती करने का फैसला आसान नहीं था। लेकिन उन्होंने हिम्मत नही हारी और 500 रुपये की छोटी सी पूंजी से मशरूम उत्पादन का कार्य शुरू कर दिया।  गंगा किनारे के इस पूर्वी विशाल मैदानी भाग में जोतें आमतौर पर छोटी हैं और आबादी भी गरीब बहुल है। यहां लोग अपेक्षाकृत बड़े किसानों के खेतों में मेहनत-मजदूरी करके अपना जीवन-यापन करते हैं। चावल और गेहूं यहां की मुख्य फसलें हैं। बरसात के मौसम में चावल, तो सर्दियों के शुष्क मौसम में यहां गेहूं की खेती की जाती है। पटना से करीब घंटे भर का सफर तय करने पर ही स्थित है आजाद नगर गांव, जहां लालमुनी देवी का परिवार नमीयुक्त छप्पर वाले एक कमरे के घर में रहता है। उनके घर में प्रवेश करते ही अंदर हरेक कोने पर मशरूमों को देखा जा सकता है। शायद ही कोई स्थान बचा होगा जहां मशरूम न उगाया गया हो। इस सिलसिले की शुरुआत ‘इंडियन कौंसिल आफ एग्रीकल्चर रिसर्च संस्थान’ की पहल पर आयोजित एक ट्रेनिंग कार्यक्रम के दौरान हुई थी। इससे पहले लालमुनी देवी ने मशरूम के बारे में कभी सुना भी नहीं था। वे कहती हैं  ‘हमें बताया गया था कि भारत के बड़े शहरों और विदेशों में भी इसकी काफी मांग है। प्रशिक्षण के पश्चात् उन्होंने इसे घर पर ही उगाने का फैसला कर लिया। शहर से अधिक दूरी नहीं होने के कारण लालमुनी देवी को अपने मशरूमों को बेचने के लिए बाजार भी आसानी से उपलब्ध हो गया। जिससे इस काम में उन्हें आगे बढ़ने की प्रेरणा मिली।[/IMG]


dffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff

----------


## dkj

मशरुम की खेती

----------


## dkj

भारतीय कृषि अनुसंधान परिषद (आईसीएआर) के अंतर्गत काम करने वाले भारतीय बाग़वानी अनुसंधान संस्थान बंगलुरू ने घरेलू स्तर पर मशरूम उत्पादन को प्रोत्साहित करने का एक कार्यक्रम तैयार किया है, जिसके तहत महिलाओं को घर बैठे उपभोग के लिए मशरूम मिलने के अलावा आय अर्जित करने का भी मौक़ा मिलता है. संस्थान की मशरूम प्रयोगशाला ने घरेलू स्तर पर मशरूम पैदा करने की ऐसी तकनीक विकसित की है, जिससे एक वर्ग फुट क्षेत्र में 5.5 फुट की ऊंचाई तक 1.5 से 2 किलोग्राम तक मशरूम का उत्पादन किया जा सकता है.

     संस्थान ने नारंगी रंग का खूबसूरत मशरूम पैदा करने की तकनीक विकसित की है, जो गमले रखने वालों और पुष्प प्रेमियों के लिए एक आकर्षण है. मशरूम को प्रोत्साहित करने का एक लाभ यह भी है कि पैदावार के बाद इसकी बची-खुची सामग्री जमीन की उर्वरा शक्ति बढ़ाने और जैविक खाद तैयार करने में सहायक सिद्ध होती है.

 मशरूम प्रति इकाई क्षेत्र में अधिकतम प्रोटीन देता है. इसे घर के किसी भी नमी वाले कोने में उगाया जा सकता है. महिलाएं इसे किचन गार्डन गतिविधि के रूप में अपना सकती हैं. वैसे भी देश की 50 प्रतिशत महिला आबादी कृषि से जुड़ी गतिविधियों में 90 प्रतिशत का योगदान करती है. घर में ही मशरूम की खेती करना महिलाओं की कार्यशैली और प्रबंध कौशल के सर्वथा अनुकूल है. शाकाहारी परिवारों की प्रोटीन की ज़रूरत को पूरा करने के लिए प्रोटीन से भरपूर मशरूम की खेती घर में बहुत आसानी के साथ की जा सकती है.

 घर में मशरूम पैदा करना और परिवार के प्रत्येक सदस्य को 100 ग्राम मशरूम उपलब्ध कराने का मतलब है हृदय रोग के खतरे को कम करना, क्योंकि मशरूम में कोलेस्ट्रोल कम करने की क्षमता है. यह मधुमेह को नियंत्रित करता है और कैंसर रोगियों की कीमोथेरेपी के बाद होने वाले साइड इफेक्ट को भी कम करता है. यही नहीं, यह केलेट्रा लेने वाले एड्*स रोगियों के लिए भी फायदेमंद है, क्योंकि इससे एंटी हाइपरलिपिडेमिक प्रभाव कम होता है. घरेलू स्तर पर मशरूम की खेती के अलावा संस्थान द्वारा तैयार की गई व्यवसायिक मशरूम उत्पादन तकनीक के ज़रिए ओएस्टर, बटन, मिल्की, पैडी स्ट्रा, शिटेक और रेशी आदि किस्मों के मशरूम का उत्पादन किया जा सकता है. दैनिक उपभोग के लिए पैदा की जाने वाली इन क़िस्मों के अलावा महिलाओं के सामने मशरूम का बीज तैयार करने का वैकल्पिक व्यवसाय भी है, क्योंकि बीज की कमी के कारण मशरूम का उत्पादन नहीं बढ़ पाता है और इसकी क़ीमत भी अधिक रहती है. मशरूम का बीज तैयार करने की तकनीक आसान है. महिलाओं को इसके लिए बहुत अधिक निवेश भी करने की जरूरत नहीं होती. इससे ग्रामीण क्षेत्रों में रोजगार पैदा करने के अच्छे अवसर हैं, क्योंकि वहां मशरूम के बीजों की कमी रहती है.

 भारतीय बाग़वानी अनुसंधान संस्थान बंगलुरु उत्पादकों के लिए नियमित रूप से मशरूम की खेती और इसके बीज तैयार करने के प्रशिक्षण कार्यक्रम भी आयोजित करता है. मशरूम से बनने वाले नाना प्रकार के व्यंजन तैयार करना भी महिलाओं के लिए एक अनुकूल व्यवसाय है. आज के समय में जबकि कामकाजी महिलाओं के लिए घर में तरह-तरह के व्यंजन तैयार करना संभव नहीं है, पोषक तत्वों से भरपूर मशरूम के व्यंजन बनाकर उनकी आपूर्ति करना एक अच्छा व्यवसाय हो सकता है. मशरूम पाउडर, मशरूम पापड़ और मशरूम का अचार तैयार करने का काम कुटीर उद्योग स्तर पर किया जा सकता है. मशरूम सैंडविच, मशरूम चावल, मशरूम सूप और मशरूम करी आदि व्यंजन पहले से ही का़फी लोकप्रिय हैं. संस्थान ने नारंगी रंग का खूबसूरत मशरूम पैदा करने की तकनीक विकसित की है, जो गमले रखने वालों और पुष्प प्रेमियों के लिए एक आकर्षण है. मशरूम को प्रोत्साहित करने का एक लाभ यह भी है कि पैदावार के बाद इसकी बची-खुची सामग्री जमीन की उर्वरा शक्ति बढ़ाने और जैविक खाद तैयार करने में सहायक सिद्ध होती है.


xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx



 प्रस्तुतकर्ता Amarjeet Kumar  पर

----------


## ravi chacha

> gggggggggggggggggggggggggggg


मित्र   इस तरह  spam  करने से आप को क्या प्राप्त  होता है

----------


## dkj

.........................


> कृषि रोड मैप के नतीजे अब सामने आने लगे हैं। धान का कटोरा के रूप में विख्यात बक्सर में कई किसान परंपरागत खेती से हटकर अपनी पहचान बना रहे हैं। ऐसे ही एक किसान हैं विनोद कुमार सिंह, जिन्होंने छोटे से शहर में मशरूम की खेती कर अन्य किसानों को नई राह दिखायी है। लगभग बारह सौ वर्ग फीट में मशरूम की खेती से पन्द्रह हजार रुपये तक प्रतिमाह अर्जित करने वाले इस किसान को कृषि प्रौद्योगिकी प्रबंध अभिकरण(आत्मा) ने गैर-परंपरागत खेती का रोल-माडल चुना है। आत्मा के सहयोग से ही अन्य किसानों को प्रेरित करने के लिए श्री सिंह के मशरूम बाग में हर सप्ताह कृषक पाठशाला आयोजित किये जा रहे हैं।
> 
>  कैसे मिली प्रेरणा
> 
>  सिमरी प्रखंड के किसान-श्री रह चुके किसान विनोद कुमार सिंह को मशरूम की खेती की प्रेरणा रांची में इसकी खेती कर रहे किसान भाइयों से मिली। शुरू में उन्होंने एक कमरे में इसका उत्पादन शुरू किया। लागत कम और मुनाफा ज्यादा देख उन्होंने बड़े पैमाने पर मशरूम की खेती शुरू कर दी।
> 
>  मार्केट की समस्या अब नहीं
> 
>  किसान ने बताया कि दस साल पहले जब उन्होंने प्रयोग के तौर पर इसकी खेती प्रारंभ की तो तैयार माल को खपाना बड़ी समस्या थी। यहां कोई खरीददार नहीं मिलते थे। तब उन्होंने इसकी खेती बंद कर परंपरागत धान व गेहूं की खेती में लग गये। चार साल पूर्व दुबारा खेती शुरू की तो बाजार की समस्या नहीं रही। छोटकी सारीमपुर स्थित उनके मशरूम के बाग से प्रतिमाह डेढ़ क्विंटल से ज्यादा माल निकलता है और सौ रुपये प्रति किलो के हिसाब से आसानी से बाजार में बिक जाता है।
> ...

----------


## ravi chacha

मैं अपने ज़ज़्बात बयां नहीं कर सकता
चूँकि लोग इन्हें तर्क देकर अमान्य कर देते हैं

----------


## dkj

> मित्र   इस तरह  spam  करने से आप को क्या प्राप्त  होता है


Spam is the use of electronic messaging systems to send unsolicited bulk messages, especially advertising, indiscriminately. While the most widely recognized form of spam is e-mail spam, the term is applied to similar abuses in other media: instant messaging spam, Usenet newsgroup spam, Web search engine spam, spam in blogs, wiki spam, online classified ads spam, mobile phone messaging spam, Internet forum spam, junk fax transmissions, social networking spam, social spam, television advertising and file sharing network spam. It is named for Spam, a luncheon meat, by way of a Monty Python sketch in which Spam is included in almost every dish.

----------


## dkj

बटन मशरूम उगाने की विस्तृत जानकारी। 



भारत जैसे देश में जहॉ की अधिकांश आबादी शाकाहारी है खुम्*बी का महत्व पोषण की दृष्टी से बहुत अधिक हो गया है । यहां मशरूम का प्रयोग सब्*जी के रूप में किया जाता है। 

भारत में खुम्बी उत्पादकों के दो समुह हैं एक जो केवल मौसम में ही इसकी खेती करते हैं तथा दूसरे जो सारे साल मशरूम उगाते हैं। मौसमी खेती मयत: हिमाचल प्रदेश, जम्मू-कशमीर, उत्तर प्रदेश की पहाडीयों, उत्*तर-पश्चिमी पहाडी क्षेत्रों , तमिलनाडु के पहाडी भागों में 2-3 फसलों के लिए तथा उत्*तर पश्चिमी समतल क्षेत्रो में केवल जाडे की फसल के रूप में की जाती है। पूरे साल खुम्बी की खेती सारे देश में की जाती है। चंडीगढ, देहरादून, गुडगावा, उंटी, पूना, चेनई तथा गोवा के आसपास 200 से 5000 टन प्रतिवर्ष खुम्बी उगाने वाली निर्यातोन्*मुखी ईकाठयां लगी हुई है। 

व्यवसायिक रूप से तीन प्रकार की खुम्बी उगाई जाती है। बटन (Button) खुम्*बी, ढींगरी (Oyster) खुम्*बी तथा धानपुआल या पैडीस्*ट्रा (Paddy straw) खुम्बी। इनमे बटन खुम्बी सबसे ज्यादा लय है। तीनो प्रकार की खुम्*बी को किसी भी हवादार कमरे या सेड में आसानी से उगाया जा सकता है।

----------


## dkj

बटन मशरूम उगाने के लिए कम्*पोस्*ट बनाना तथा उसे पेटीयों या थैलियों में भरना। 
Compost filling in polybags or wooden box

बटन मशरूम की खेती के लिए विशेष विधि से तैयार की गई कम्*पोस्*ट खाद की आवश्*यकता होती है। कम्*पोस्*ट साधारण विधि (Simple method) अथवा निर्जीविकरण विधि (Pasturization method) से बनाया जाता है। 

कम्*पोस्*ट तैयार होने के बाद लकडी की पेटी या रैक में इसकी 6 से 8 इंच मोटी परत या तह बिछा देते हैं। यदि बटन खुम्*बी की खेती पोलिथिन की थैलियों में करनी हो तो कम्*पौस्*ट खाद को बीजाई या स्*पानिंग के बाद ही थैलियों मे भरें। थैलियों में 2 मिलीमीटर व्*यास के छेद थोडी-थोडी दूरी पर कर दें। 

बटन मशरूम बीजाई या स्*पानिंग 
Spaning of button mushroom

मशरूम के बीज को स्*पान कहतें हैं। बीज की गुणवत्*ता का उत्*पादन पर बहुत असर होता है अत: खुम्*बी का बीज या स्*पान अच्*छी भरोसेमदं दुकान से ही लेना चाहिए। बीज एक माह से अधिक पुराना भी नही होना चाहिए। बीज की मात्रा कम्*पोस्*ट खाद के वजन के 2-2.5 प्रतिशत के बराबर लें। 

बीज को पेटी में भरी कम्*पोस्*ट पर बिखेर दें तथा उस पर 2 से 3 सेमी मोटी कम्*पोस्*ट की एक परत और चढा दे। अथवा पहले पेटी में कम्*पोस्*ट की 3 इचं मोटी परत लगाऐं और उसपर बीज की आधी मात्रा बिखेर दे। तत्*पश्*चात उस पर फिर से 3 इंच मोटी कम्*पोस्*ट की परत बिछा दें और बाकी बचे बीज उस पर बिखेर दें । इस पर कम्*पोस्*ट की एक पतली परत और बिछा दें।

----------


## dkj

बीजाई के बाद मशरूम की देखभाल
Post spaning care of button mushroom

कवक जाल का बनना: 
बीजाई के पश्*चाज पेटी अथवा थैलियों को खुम्*बी कक्ष में रख दें तथा इन पर पुराने अखबार बिछाकर पानी से भिगो दें। कमरे मे पर्याप्*त नमी बनाने के लिए कमरे के फर्स्ट व दीवारों पर भी पानी छिडकें। इस समय कमरे का तापमान 22 से 26 डिग्री सेंन्*टीग्रेड तथा नमी 80 से 85 प्रतिशत के बीच होनी चाहिए। अगले 15 से 20 दिनों में खुम्*बी का कवक जाल पूरी तरह से कम्*पोस्*ट में फैल जाएगा। इन दिनों खुम्*बी को ताजा हवा नही चाहिए अत: कमरे को बंद ही रखें। 

परत चढाना या केसिंग करना:
गोबर की सडी हुई खाद एवं बाग की मिट्टी की बराबर मात्राा को छानकर अच्*छी तरह से मिला लें। इस मिश्रण का 5 प्रतिशत फार्मलीन या भाप से निर्जीवीकरण कर लें। इस मिट्टी को परत चढाने के लिए प्रयोग करें। 

कम्*पोस्*ट में जब कवक जाल पूरी तरह फैल जाए तो इसके उपर उपरोक्*त विधि से तैयार की गई मिट्टी की 4-5 सेमी मोटी परत विछा दें। परत चढानें के 3 दिन बाद से कमरे का तापमान 14-18 डिग्री सेंटीग्रेड के बीच व आद्रता 80-85 प्रतिशत के बीच स्थिर रखें। यह समय फलनकाय बनने का होता है । इस समय बढवार के लिए ताजी हवा और प्रकाश की जरूरत होती है। इसलिए अब कमरे की खिडकीयां व रोशनदान खोलकर रखें। 

खुम्*बी फलनकाय का बनना तथा उनकी तुडवाई: 
खुम्*बी की बीजाई के 35-40 दिन बाद या मिट्टी चढानें के 15-20 दिन बाद कम्*पोस्*ट के उपर मशरूम के सफेद फलनकाय दिखाई देने लगते हैं जो अगले चार पॉच दिनों में बटन के आकार में बढ जाते हैं। 

जब खुम्*बी की टोपी कसी हुई अवस्*था में हो तथा उसके नीचे की झिल्*ली साबुत हो तब खुम्*बी को हाथ की उंगलियों से हल्*का दबाकर और घुमाकर तोड लेते हैं। कम्*पोस्*ट की सतह से खुम्*बी को चाकू से काटकर भी निकाला जा सकता है। सामान्*यत: एक फसलचक्र (6 से 8 सप्*ताह) में खुम्*बी के 5-6 फ्लस आते हैं।

मशरूम की पैदावार तथा भंडारण
Production and storage of button mushroom

सामान्*यत: 8 से 9 किलोग्राम खुम्*बी प्रतिवर्ग मीटर में पैदा होती है। 100 किलोग्राम कम्*पोस्*ट से लगभग 12 किलोग्राम खुम्*बी आसानी से प्राप्*त होती है। 

खुम्*बी तोडने के बाद साफ पानी में अच्*छी तरह से धोयें तथा बाद मे 25 से 30 मिनट के लिए उनको ठंडे पानी में भीगो दें। खुम्*बी को ताजा ही प्रयोग करना श्रेष्*ठ होता है परन्*तू फ्रिज में 5 डिग्री ताप पर 4-5 दिनों के लिए इनका भंडारण भी किया जा सकता है।

स्*थानीय बिक्री के लिए पोलिथिन की थैलियों का प्रयोग किया जाता है। ज्*यादा सफेद मशरूम की मॉग अधिक होने के कारण ताजा बिकने वाली अधिकांश खुम्*बीयों को पोटेशियम मेटाबाइसल्*फेट के घोल में उपचारित किया जाता है। बटन खुम्*बी का खुदरा मुल्*य 100-125 रूपये प्रति किलोग्राम रहता है। शादी-ब्*याह के मौसम में कुछ समय के लिए तो यह 150 रूपये किलो तक भी आसानी से बिक जाती है।

मशरूम की खेती में सावधानी
Caution in button mushoom cultivation

मशरूम का उत्*पादन अच्*छी कम्*पोस्*ट खाद तथा अच्*छे बीज पर निर्भर करता है अत: कम्*पोस्*ट बनाते समय विशेष सावधानी बरतनी चाहिए । कुछ भुल चूक होने पर अथवा कीडा या बीमारी होने पर खुम्*बी की फसल पूर्णतया या आंशिक रूप से खराब हो सकती है।

----------


## dkj

बटन मशरूम उगाने के लिए कम्पोस्ट खाद बनाने की तकनीक 
Production technique of Compost for Button Mushroom C

----------


## dkj

बटन पशरूम की खेती एक विशेष विधि से तैयार की गई कम्पोस्ट खाद पर की जाती है। इस कम्पोस्ट को साधारण अथवा निर्जीवीकरण विधियों से बनाया जाता है। 
*साधारण विधि से कम्पोस्ट बनाने की तकनीक
Simple method of making compost*
 साधारण विधि से कम्पोस्ट बनाने में 20 से 25 दिन का समय लगता है 

100 सेंमी लम्बी, 50 सेंमी चौडी तथा 15 सेंमी ऊची 15 पेटियों के लिए इस विधि से कम्पेस्ट बनाने के लिए सामग्री:
1. धान या गेहूं का 10-12 सेंमी लम्*बाई में कटा हुआ भूसा - 250 किलोग्राम
2. धान या गेहूं की भूसी - 20-25 किलोग्राम
3. अमोनियम सल्फेट या कैल्शियम अमोनियम नाईट्रेट - 4 किलोग्राम
4. यूरिया - 3 किलोग्राम
5. जिप्सम - 20 किलोग्राम
4. मैलाथियॉन - 10 किलोग्राम

जिस स्थान पर कम्पोस्ट तैयार करनी हो वहां पर गेहूं के भूसे की 8 से 10 इंच मोटी तह बिछाकर उसे पानी से अच्*छी तरह से भिगो दें। पानी में भीगोने के लगभग 16 से 18 घंटे बाद उसमें जिप्*सम तथा कीटनाशक को छोडकर बाकी सभी सामग्री अच्*छी तरह से मिला दें। फिर उस सारी सामग्री का एक मीटर चौडा, एक मीटर ऊचा तथा समायोजित लम्*बाई का ढेर बना दें। 

इस ढेर को प्रत्येक 3-4 दिन के अन्*तराल पर हवा लगाने के लिए फर्श पर खोलकर बिछा दें तथा आधा घंटे बाद दोबारा उसी आकार का ढेर बना दें। अगर भूसा सूखा लगे तो उस पर हल्का पानी छिडककर गीला कर लें। 

तीसरी पलटाई के दौरान कुल जिप्*सम की आधी मात्रा मिला दें। शेष बचे जिप्*सम को चौथी पलटाई के दौरान भूसे में मिला दें। 

पॉचवी पलटाई के दौरान 10 मिलि लिटर मैलाथियान को 5 लीटर पानी में घोलकर भूसे पर छिडकाव करें तथा अच्*छी तरह से मिलाकर फिर से ढेर बना दें। अगले 3 से 4 दिनों में कम्*पोस्*ट खाद पेटियों में भरने योग्*य हो जायेगा
निर्जीविकरण विधि से कम्*पोस्*ट बनाने की तकनीक
Pasturization method of making compost for mushroom
 मशरूम का उत्*पादन अच्*छी कम्*पोस्*ट खाद पर निर्भर करता है अत: कम्*पोस्*ट बनाते समय विशेष सावधानी बरतनी चाहिए । 

निर्जीविकरण विधि से कम्*पोस्*ट खाद दो चरणों में लगभग 14-15 दिनों में तैयार होती है 

*पहला चरण:* 

इस विधि से कम्पोस्ट बनाने का पहला चरण साधारण विधि के समान ही है परन्तू इसमें पलटाई हर दूसरे दिन यानि लगभग 48 घंटे के बाद की जाती है तीसरी पलटाई में जिप्सम मिला दिया जाता है । 8 दिन बाद कम्पोस्ट दूसरे चरण के लिए तैयार हो जाती है ।

*दूसरा चरण: 
*
दूसरे चरण में कम्पोस्ट को सीधे ही या फिर पेटीयों में भरकर भाप द्वारा पहले से 45 डिग्री ताप पर गर्म किये हुए निर्जीविकरण कक्ष में रखते हैं। 

इसके बाद इस कक्ष की सभी खिडकीयॉं दरवाजें बंद कर दें तथा अगले 2-3 दिनों तक भाप से अन्दर का तापमान 57-58 डिग्री पर बनाएं रखें । 

तीसरे दिन 2 घंटे के लिए इस कक्ष का ताप 60 से 62 डिग्री पर स्थिर करें तत्पश्चात कक्ष में ताजी हवा का प्रवाह बनाऐं तथा तापमान को धीरे-धीरे गिरकर 45 डिग्री तक आने दें ।

अगले 3-4 दिनों तक कम्पोस्ट को सामान्य ताप तक ठंडा होने दें । सामान्य ताप पर आने पर कम्पोस्ट भरनें के लिए तैयार हो जाती है । तैयार कम्पोस्ट गहरे भूरे रंग की तथा गंध रहीत होती है तथा इसका PH लगभग उदासीन होता है ।

----------


## Umar Shekh

> कौन पढेगा ??????????  इतने सारे को......central 141



मुझ से मिलो, प्रैक्टिकल जानकारी के साथ बताऊंगा हा हा हा हा हा

----------


## Umar Shekh

गोली जी जैसे आपने बताया, वैसे तो हम जो हर साल इसका सैकड़ो तन उत्पादन करते है वो सब बेकार है 
आपके बताये तरीके और हमारे तरीके में तो दिन रात का अंतर है

----------


## Umar Shekh

> कृपया बरेली उ.प्र .के पास कोई ट्रेनिंग सेण्टर हो तो बता दीजिय/


हा हा हा हा हा 


चलो दिल्लो ...चलो दिल्ली और ले लो ट्रेनिंग फ्री में  हा हा हा हा हा 

रहना खाना फ्री हा हा हा हा हा

----------


## Umar Shekh

हे भगवन आज पता लगा किताबी जानकारी और वास्तविक जानकारी में फर्क क्या होता है central 41

----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

सूत्र पढ़ कर अच्छा लगा मित्र dkj , ingole और रवि चाचा जी ने काफी अच्छी ' बूकिश नोलेज ' अहम सब के साथ शेयर की l   मैं आप सब के सामने अब सीधे खेतों से फोटो और जानकारी ले कर आऊंगा l

----------


## dkj

सुकरिया!!!!!!!!

----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

इस मंच ने मुझे बहुत कुछ दिया, इतने अच्छे अच्छे मित्र दिए ,मुझे आगे बढ़ने का एक नया रास्ता दिखाया l जिसके लिए मैं इस मंच को कोटि कोटि धन्यवाद देता हूँ और यही कारण है कि आज मैं यहाँ पोस्ट लिख रहा हूँ l

तो मित्रों, जैसा कि मैंने ऊपर लिखा था, उसके अनुसार आपको खुम्ब( मशरूम ) कि खेती के बारे में वो तरीका बताने कि कोशिश करूँगा , जिस तरीके से मेरे आस पास हजारो एकड तरीके से खेती होती है l
 मैं जो आज यहाँ लिखूंगा वो एक खुम्ब किसान द्वारा दी  गई जानकारी के आधार पर है, इसमें मेरा अनुभव शामिल नहीं है और 100% सटीकता कि गारंटी नहीं ले रहा हूँ, लेकिन कोई प्रश्न पूछे जाने पर हर संभव जानकारी अवश्य प्रदान करने कि कोशिश करूँगा l

----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

माफ करना मित्रों, 

शायद इस मंच के उच्च अधिकारी नहीं चाहते कि मैं यहाँ कोई चित्र पोस्ट करूँ, 
और बिना चित्र के जानकरी उपलब्ध करवाना मेरे लिए संभव नहीं l
धन्यवाद

----------


## Munneraja

> माफ करना मित्रों, 
> 
> शायद इस मंच के उच्च अधिकारी नहीं चाहते कि मैं यहाँ कोई चित्र पोस्ट करूँ, 
> और बिना चित्र के जानकरी उपलब्ध करवाना मेरे लिए संभव नहीं l
> धन्यवाद


मंच के किसी भी अधिकारी ने आपकी किसी सुविधा को कम नहीं किया है 
आप मंच के नियमानुसार प्रविष्टि कर सकते हैं

----------


## dkj

नौकरी छोड़ मशरुम की खेती में जुटा एक इंजीनियर 





पटना, 11 दिसंबर (आईएएनएस)। इंजीनियर अगर खेती करने लगे तो हर किसी को आश्चर्य होगा। परंतु बिहार के नालंदा जिले का बिंद गांव निवासी एक इंजीनियर न केवल खुद खेती से अच्छी आमदनी कर रहा है, बल्कि कई लोगों को रोजगार भी दे रहा है।बिहार इंस्टीट्यूट ऑफ टेक्न ोलाजी, सिन्दरी से वर्ष 1991 में इंजीनियरिंग की डिग्री हासिल करने वाले संजीव कुमार ने दिल्ली में दो वर्ष नौकरी भी की परंतु गांव की मिट्टी की सौंधी महक उन्हें वापस गांव खींच लाई। गांव लौटने के बाद प्रारंभ में उन्होंने मशरुम की खेती प्रारंभ की। उनकी खेती करने की सनक पर लोगों ने शुरू में खूब ताने दिए। परंतु वे अपने इरादे से नहीं भटके।संजीव ने आईएएनएस को बताया कि उन्होंने कई युवा लोगों को जोड़कर एक समूह बनाया और उन्हें मशरुम की खेती के लिए तैयार किया। मशरुम की उन्नत खेती के लिए संजीव ने हिमाचल प्रदेश के सोलन में स्थित राष्ट्रीय खुंभ (मशरुम) अनुसंधान केन्द्र में प्रशिक्षण भी हासिल किया।आज मशरुम की खेती नालंदा जिले के बिंद, जहाना, रसूलपुर, मेंहदीपुर, धर्मपुर, दायनचक सहित नवादा और पटना जिले के कई गांवों में की जा रही है। संजीव ने बताया कि आज इस व्यवसाय से जुड़े प्रत्येक लोगों को एक वर्ष में 40-50 हजार रुपये की आमदनी हो रही है।उन्होंने बताया कि पटना में प्रतिदिन 10 क्विंटल मशरुम खपाने वाले दिल्ली के व्यापारियों को भी बिहार के मशरुम के कारण परेशानी उठानी पड़ रही है। हालांकि उन्होंने माना कि भारी मांग के बावजूद वे मात्र एक क्विंटल मशरुम ही प्रतिदिन पटना भेज पा रहे हैं। उन्होंने इसके लिए बीज की अनुपलब्धता को बड़ा कारण बताया। अभी वे रांची से मशरुम का बीज लाते हैं।बिहार सरकार द्वारा 'किसान श्री ' पुरस्कार से सम्मानित संजीव ने इस वर्ष चार हेक्टेयर जमीन पर पपीता की खेती प्रारंभ की है। उन्होंने एक हेक्टेयर भूमि पर ढाई हजार 'रेड लेडी ' पपीता लगाया है। अनुमान के मुताबिक एक पौधे से 18 माह में 350 रुपये कमाए जा सकते हैं।इंडो-एशियन न्यूज सर्विस।**

Read more at: http://hindi.oneindia.in/news/2008/1...228940600.html

----------


## dkj



----------


## dkj



----------


## dkj

Button Mushroom Compost preparation techniques in Hindi- in India 
बटन मशरूम उगाने के लिए कम्*पोस्*ट खाद बनाने की तकनीक 



बटन पशरूम की खेती एक विशेष विधि से तैयार की गई कम्*पोस्*ट खाद पर की जाती है। इस कम्*पोस्*ट को साधारण अथवा निर्जीवीकरण विधियों से बनाया जाता है। 
साधारण विधि से कम्*पोस्*ट बनाने की तकनीक
 Simple method of making compost
 साधारण विधि से कम्*पोस्*ट बनाने में 20 से 25 दिन का समय लगता है 

 100 सेंमी लम्*बी, 50 सेंमी चौडी तथा 15 सेंमी ऊची 15 पेटियों के लिए इस विधि से कम्*पेस्*ट बनाने के लिए सामग्री:
 1. धान या गेहूं का 10-12 सेंमी लम्*बाई में कटा हुआ भूसा - 250 किलोग्राम
 2. धान या गेहूं की भूसी - 20-25 किलोग्राम
 3. अमोनियम सल्*फेट या कैल्शियम अमोनियम नाईट्रेट - 4 किलोग्राम
 4. यूरिया - 3 किलोग्राम
 5. जिप्*सम - 20 किलोग्राम
 4. मैलाथियॉन - 10 किलोग्राम

 जिस स्*थान पर कम्*पोस्*ट तैयार करनी हो वहां पर गेहूं के भूसे की 8 से 10 इंच मोटी तह बिछाकर उसे पानी से अच्*छी तरह से भिगो दें। पानी में भीगोने के लगभग 16 से 18 घंटे बाद उसमें जिप्*सम तथा कीटनाशक को छोडकर बाकी सभी सामग्री अच्*छी तरह से मिला दें। फिर उस सारी सामग्री का एक मीटर चौडा, एक मीटर ऊचा तथा समायोजित लम्*बाई का ढेर बना दें। 

 इस ढेर को प्रत्*येक 3-4 दिन के अन्*तराल पर हवा लगाने के लिए फर्श पर खोलकर बिछा दें तथा आधा घंटे बाद दोबारा उसी आकार का ढेर बना दें। अगर भूसा सूखा लगे तो उस पर हल्*का पानी छिडककर गीला कर लें। 

 तीसरी पलटाई के दौरान कुल जिप्*सम की आधी मात्रा मिला दें। शेष बचे जिप्*सम को चौथी पलटाई के दौरान भूसे में मिला दें। 

 पॉचवी पलटाई के दौरान 10 मिलि लिटर मैलाथियान को 5 लीटर पानी में घोलकर भूसे पर छिडकाव करें तथा अच्*छी तरह से मिलाकर फिर से ढेर बना दें। अगले 3 से 4 दिनों में कम्*पोस्*ट खाद पेटियों में भरने योग्*य हो जायेगा 
निर्जीविकरण विधि से कम्*पोस्*ट बनाने की तकनीक
 Pasturization method of making compost for mushroom
 मशरूम का उत्*पादन अच्*छी कम्*पोस्*ट खाद पर निर्भर करता है अत: कम्*पोस्*ट बनाते समय विशेष सावधानी बरतनी चाहिए । 

 निर्जीविकरण विधि से कम्*पोस्*ट खाद दो चरणों में लगभग 14-15 दिनों में तैयार होती है 

पहला चरण: 

 इस विधि से कम्*पोस्*ट बनाने का पहला चरण साधारण विधि के समान ही है परन्*तू इसमें पलटाई हर दूसरे दिन यानि लगभग 48 घंटे के बाद की जाती है तीसरी पलटाई में जिप्*सम मिला दिया जाता है । 8 दिन बाद कम्*पोस्*ट दूसरे चरण के लिए तैयार हो जाती है ।

दूसरा चरण: 

 दूसरे चरण में कम्*पोस्*ट को सीधे ही या फिर पेटीयों में भरकर भाप द्वारा पहले से 45 डिग्री ताप पर गर्म किये हुए निर्जीविकरण कक्ष में रखते हैं। 

 इसके बाद इस कक्ष की सभी खिडकीयॉं दरवाजें बंद कर दें तथा अगले 2-3 दिनों तक भाप से अन्*दर का तापमान 57-58 डिग्री पर बनाएं रखें । 

 तीसरे दिन 2 घंटे के लिए इस कक्ष का ताप 60 से 62 डिग्री पर स्थिर करें तत्*पश्*चात कक्ष में ताजी हवा का प्रवाह बनाऐं तथा तापमान को धीरे-धीरे गिरकर 45 डिग्री तक आने दें ।

 अगले 3-4 दिनों तक कम्*पोस्*ट को सामान्*य ताप तक ठंडा होने दें । सामान्*य ताप पर आने पर कम्*पोस्*ट भरनें के लिए तैयार हो जाती है 

 । तैयार कम्*पोस्*ट गहरे भूरे रंग की तथा गंध रहीत होती है तथा इसका PH लगभग उदासीन होता है ।

----------


## dkj

Mushroom cultivation is increasingly becoming popular because it not only meets the dietry requirements but also adds to the income, especially of growers with insufficient land. It is considered to be a very rewarding and fascinating hobby for the retired persons as well as house-wives who can grow mushrooms in small boxes or other containers while attending to household chores. Today, mushroom cultivation facesless difficulties provided the grower will follow simple rules of growing.

 It is really amazing that a small quantity of spawn when planted in suitable growing medium can, within almost six weeks, grow into a highly profitable crop inside a room, where no other crop would grow. Moreover, mushrooms have more uses in modern culinary cuisine than any other food crop. Mushroom cultivation is carried out indoor in any room, shed, basement, garage, etc. which should be well ventilated. However, paddy straw mushroom can be grown outside in shady places also.

 Of the many mushrooms only three kinds namely button mushroom (Agaricus bisporus), straw mushroom (Voluariella uoluacea) and oyster mushroom (Pleurotus sajor-caju) are suitable for cultivation in India.

 Button mushroom is grown in winter. The most suitable temperature for the spread of the mycelium is 24-25°C, while 16-18°C is essential for the formation of fruit bodies.Higher temperature is harmful and low temperature retards the development of both mushroom mycelium and fruit bodies.

 Paddy straw mushroom can be grown around 35°C. Temperature should not go below 30°C or above 40°C for more than 4-8 hours during growing period. In northern India it can be grown from April to September but the most suitable period is from middle of June to middle of September.

 Dhingri (oyster mushroom) grows best between 22-28°c. It is grown in northern plains from October to March.

----------


## dkj

OYSTER MUSHROOM








स्तूरा मशरूम

*इस मशरूम विकसित करने के लिए आसान है और उत्कृष्ट स्वाद और बनावट है. यह दक्षिण पूर्व एशिया, जहां प्राकृतिक जलवायु परिस्थितियों के तहत बटन मशरूम (Agaricus bisporus) की खेती संभव नहीं है में विशेष रूप से कई देशों में बहुत लोकप्रिय है. अपने स्वादिष्ट स्वाद के अलावा, यह बहुत ही पौष्टिक होने के लिए जाना जाता है और मोटापा नियंत्रण करने की सिफारिश की है और diabeties के लिए फायदेमंद होने की सूचना दी है. इसकी कम वसा सामग्री रक्तचाप के रोगियों के लिए यह एक आदर्श आहार बनाता है.

सब्सट्रेट या बढ़ती सामग्री
*यह cellulosic खेत के कचरे या अन्य सामग्री का एक व्यापक खेती की जा सकती है. धान की बालियां, अनाज, तिनके, केला pseudostems, बेकार कागज, विशेष रूप से कपास बर्बाद suitable.However कर रहे हैं सबसे अधिक सामग्री का इस्तेमाल किया है.

1.Oyster पॉलिथीन बैग में बढ़ते
*- धान की बालियां छोटे 3-5 सेमी लंबे टुकड़ों में कटा हुआ है. यह पानी में भिगो के लिए है. के बारे में 8 घंटे, जिसके बाद पानी बाहर निचोड़ा है.
*लगभग 200 ग्राम अनाज अंडे (आधा लीटर की बोतल) अच्छी तरह से गीला कटा पुआल के 5-6 किलो (= lY2 किलो सूखी पुआल) के साथ मिलाया जाता है.
*- एक पॉलिथीन बैग 45 सेमी लंबी और 30 सेमी diam. प्रयोग किया जाता है. यह 2 मिमी diam साथ छिद्रित है. छेद, के बारे में 4 अलग सतह पर सेमी. Spawned पुआल बैग और मुंह बंधे की क्षमता के 2/3rd के बारे में भर जाता है.
*- पैदा की भूसे वाले बैग बढ़ती कमरे में अलमारियों में रखा जाता है (RH. 80-85% और कमरे के तापमान 24-26 डिग्री सेल्सियस).

आयताकार ब्लॉक में 2.Growing
*- नीचे के बिना एक लकड़ी की ट्रे मोल्ड (50 सेमी x 33 सेमी x 15 सेमी) की आवश्यकता है. एक पारदर्शी पॉलिथीन शीट के m2 टुकड़ा फैला हुआ है इतना है कि यह ट्रे मोल्ड के नीचे रूपों और भी अंदर से पक्षों लाइनों. ढीला किनारों ट्रे सांचे से बाहर लटका.
*गीला कटा हुआ धान पुआल में भरें (जैसा कि ऊपर बैग विधि के लिए वर्णित) एक 5 सेमी मोटी नीचे की परत बनाने. स्कैटर समान रूप से अंडे. नीचे की परत के शीर्ष पर एक और 5 सेमी मोटी परत निर्धारित करना और यह एक ही रास्ते में अंडे. अंत में, 2 और दोहराने spawning पर तीसरी परत (अंतिम परत) करना. स्पोन अधिक गीला भूसे के साथ कवर किया जाता है मोल्ड के शीर्ष के साथ स्तर में लाने. इसे मजबूती से हाथ या एक बोर्ड द्वारा संपीड़ित करें. दो सौ ग्राम (Yz लीटर की बोतल) अंडे दो ब्लॉकों के लिए पर्याप्त है.
*पुआल खंड पर प्लास्टिक शीट के ढीले फांसी किनारों को गुना, एक तार के साथ जकड़ना. आचारण से आयताकार ब्लॉक निकालें.

स्पोन
*Spawned बैग / ब्लॉक बढ़ रही है जहां आरएच कमरे में अलमारियों पर रखा जाता है. 80-85 फीसदी पर बनाए रखा है और कमरे के तापमान के बारे में 24-26 ° सी.
*स्पोन रन के बारे में 10-12 दिनों में पूरा हो गया है और सफेद cottony mycelium है जो पुआल भर permeates द्वारा संकेत दिया. एक परिणाम के रूप में पुआल कॉम्पैक्ट हो जाता है और विभाजित करता है जब से संभाला नहीं है. इस स्तर पर, पॉलिथीन को कवर काटने बैग के मामले में खुला और ब्लॉक के मामले में पॉलिथीन शीट untying द्वारा हटा दिया जाता है. बैग के मामले में, पुआल एक सिलेंडर के रूप में जमा हो जाता है.
*सिलेंडर ब्लॉक / अलमारियों पर बड़े करीने से व्यवस्था कर रहे हैं और धीरे कम से कम एक दिन में दो बार पानी पिलाया.

फसल
*पहली मशरूम spawning के बाद 18-20 दिनों के बारे में दिखाई देते हैं. दो या तीन flushes के बारे में एक सप्ताह के अंतराल पर दिखाई देते हैं. Dhingri जब टोपी मुड़ा बनने शुरू काटा जाना चाहिए. फसल काटने वाले एक तेज चाकू के साथ काटने या यह सब्सट्रेट से उंगलियों के साथ बंद घुमा द्वारा किया जा सकता है. Dhiilgri सबसे ताजा सेवन किया जाता है. यह धूप में सूख या एक यांत्रिक सुखाने की मशीन में किया जा सकता है, और पॉलिथीन बैग में रखे.

;

This mushroom is simple to grow and has excellent flavour and texture. It is very popular in many countries particularly in South-East Asia, where cultivation of button mushroom (Agaricus bisporus) is not possible under natural climatic conditions. Besides its delicious taste, it is known to be very nutritious and is recommended to control obesity and is reported to be beneficial for diabeties. Its low fat content makes it an ideal diet for the blood pressure patients.

Substrate or growing material
 It can be cultivated on a wide ranging of cellulosic farm wastes or other materials. Cereal straws, banana pseudostems, waste paper, cotton waste are particularly suitable.However, paddy straw is the most commonly used material.

1.Oyster growing in polythene bags
 - Paddy straw is chopped into small pieces 3-5 cm long. It is soaked in water for . about 8 hours, after which water is squeezed out.
 - About 200 g grain spawn (half litre bottle) is mixed thoroughly with about 5-6 kg of wet chopped straw (= lY2 kg dry straw).
 - A polythene bag 45 cm long and 30 cm diam. is used. It is perforated with 2 mm diam. holes, about 4 cm apart, all over the surface. Spawned straw is filled about 2/3rd of the capacity of the bag and mouth tied.
 - The bags containing spawned straw are placed in shelves in the growing room (RH. 80-85% and room temperature 24-26°C).

2.Growing in rectangular blocks
 - A wooden tray mould (50 cm x 33 cm x 15 cm) without bottom is required. A one m2 piece of transparent polythene sheet is spread so that it forms the bottom of the tray mould and also lines the sides from inside. The loose edges hang out from the tray mould.
 - Fill in the wetted chopped paddy straw (as described for bag method above) to make a 5 cm thick bottom layer. Scatter spawn uniformly. Lay another 5 cm thick layer over the top of bottom layer and spawn it in the same way. Finally, lay the third layer (final layer) over the second and repeat spawning. Spawn is covered with more wetted straw to bring it in level with the top of the mould. Compress it firmly by hands or a board. Two hundred grams (Yz litre bottle) spawn is sufficient for two blocks.
 - Fold the loose hanging edges of plastic sheet over the straw block, fasten with a string. Remove the rectangular block from the mold.

Spawn Run
 - The spawned bags/blocks are placed on shelves in the growing room where RH. is maintained at 80-85 per cent and room temperature is about 24-26°C.
 - Spawn run is complete in about 10-12 days and is indicated by white cottony mycelium which permeates throughout the straw. As a result the straw becomes compact and does not split when handled. At this stage, polythene covering is removed by cutting it open in case of bags and by untying the polythene sheet in case of blocks. In case of bags, the straw gets compacted in the form of a cylinder.
 - The cylinder/blocks are neatly arranged on shelves and gently watered at least twice a day.

The Crop
 First mushrooms appear about 18-20 days after spawning. Two or three flushes appear at an ,interval of about a week. Dhingri should be harvested when the cap starts becoming folded. Harvesting can be done by cutting with a sharp knife or by twisting it off with fingers from the substrate. Dhiilgri is best consumed fresh. It can be dried in sun or in a mechanical drier, and stored in polythene bags.

Yield
 About one kg mushroom can be obtained from 1Yz kg dry straw (=5-6 kg wet straw

----------


## dkj

धान भूसे मश



चीनी मशरूम (Volvariella spp.) कहा जाता है, दक्षिण पूर्व एशिया में उगाया जाता है. इस मशरूम रंग में अंधेरा है और बहुत स्वादिष्ट है. यह आम तौर पर उठाया बेड में उगाया जाता है, जो खुला, उजागर या छायादार स्थानों पर अस्थायी शेड के लिए सीधे धूप और बारिश से बेड की रक्षा करने के लिए निर्माण कर रहे हैं में रखी हैं. यदि बेड एक अच्छी तरह से हवादार कमरे है जो बहुत अंधेरा नहीं है में घर के अंदर बना रहे हैं, मशरूम का उत्पादन और अधिक स्थिर और विश्वसनीय है.

धान भूसे मशरूम की स्पोन
*इस मशरूम की स्पोन अनाज या अनाज के दानों पर किया जाता है और अनाज अंडे कहा जाता है. कभी कभी यह भी लथपथ कटा हुआ धान पुआल पर किया जाता है. यह अंडे पुआल अंडे कहा जाता है. स्पोन Mycology और प्लांट पैथोलॉजी, भारतीय कृषि अनुसंधान संस्थान, नाममात्र की कीमत पर नई दिल्ली llOO12 के डिवीजन से स्थानीय स्तर पर उपलब्ध हो सकता है. स्पोन भी प्लांट पैथोलॉजी या संबंधित कृषि विश्वविद्यालयों के सूक्ष्म जीव विज्ञान विभागों से उपलब्ध है. अंडे की एक बोतल एक बिस्तर के लिए पर्याप्त है.


Paddy straw mushroom, also called Chinese Mushroom (Volvariella spp.) is grown in South-East Asia. This mushroom is dark in colour and is very delicious. It is usually grown in raised beds, which are laid in open, exposed or shady places over which temporary sheds are built to protect the beds from direct sunlight and rain. If the beds are made indoors in a well ventilated room which is not very dark, the production of mushrooms is more steady and reliable.

Spawn of Paddy straw mushroom
 Spawn of this mushroom is made on grains of cereals or millets and is called grain spawn. Sometimes it is also made on soaked chopped paddy straw. This spawn is called straw spawn. Spawn may be available locally from the Division of Mycology and Plant Pathology, Indian Agricultural Research Institute, New Delhi-llOO12 at nominal price. Spawn is also available from Plant Pathology or Microbiology Departments of the respective Agricultural Universities. One bottle of spawn is sufficient for one bed.

Substrate or Bedding Material
 This mushroom is usually grown in paddy straw. Thoroughly dried and long paddy straw is preferred. The straw is tied in bundles of about 8-10 cm in diameter. The bundles are then cut to a uniform length of about 70-80 cm, and are soaked by immersing them in a tank of water for about 12-16 hours. Later, excess water is allowed to drain off.

 Procedure for making the bed:
 - Make a 15-20 cm h)gh foundation of soil or bricks. The size of the foundation is slightly larger than that of bed. The foundation must be strong and firm to hold the weight of the bed.

 - Make wooden bamboo frame of the size of the bed foundation and place it on top of the raised bed foundation.

 - Place four bundles of soaked straw side by side on the wooden/bamboo frame.Over these, place another set of four bundles similarly but the loose ends on the opposite side. These 8 bundles consitute the first layer.

 - Scatter grain spawn about 8-12 cm from the edges of the first layer. If straw spawn is used, small pieces of the size of the thumb are planted about 4-6 cm deep and about 10-15 cm apart along the edges. Dust the spawn with powdered gram/arhar dal powder or rice/wheat bran.

 - Now place a second layer of eight bundles across the first layer and spawn it as before.

 - Again place a third layer of straw bundles across the second layer and spawn it all over the surface.

 - Finally cover with a fourth layer of four straw dundles. Press it lightly.

 - Completely cover the bed with a transparent plastic sheet, taking care that the plastic sheet is not in contact with the bed.

Care of bed
 Remove the transparent plastic sheet after the mycelium has thoroughly permeated the straw. This would take about a week at 35°c. If the surface of the bed gets dry then it should be watered lightly by a sprayer at least once a day. 

The Crop
 Mushrooms begin to appear within 10-15 days after the beds are spawned and continue to do so for about a week or 10 days. The total yield of the bed is about 2-2.5 kg. The mushrooms should be picked when the volva (cup like veil) just breaks to expose the mushroom inside. The mushrooms are very delicate and must be consumed fresh. If stored in fridge they can stand for 2-3 days. These mushroo~s can easily be air dried in sun or shade.

----------


## dkj

The Cultivation technique of Paddystraw Mushroom {Volvariella volvacea} in india in Hindi. 



भारत जैसे देश में जहॉ की अधिकांश आबादी शाकाहारी है खुम्*बी का महत्*व पोषण की दृष्*टी से बहुत अधिक है । यहां मशरूम का प्रयोग सब्*जी के रूप में किया जाता है। 

 भारत में खुम्*बी उत्*पादकों के दो समुह हैं एक जो केवल मौसम में ही इसकी खेती करते हैं तथा दूसरे जो सारे साल मशरूम उगाते हैं। भारत में व्*यवसायिक रूप से तीन प्रकार की खुम्*बी उगाई जाती है। बटन (Button) खुम्*बी, ढींगरी (Oyster) खुम्*बी तथा धानपुआल या पैडीस्*ट्रा (Paddystraw) खुम्*बी। तीनो प्रकार की खुम्*बी को किसी भी हवादार कमरे या सेड में आसानी से उगाया जा सकता है। पैडीस्*ट्रा खुम्*बी की खेती मुख्*यत: समुद्री किनारे वाले क्षेत्रों में की जाती है। यह गहरे रंग की तथा बहुत स्*वादिष्*ट किस्*म है 

भारत में धान पुआल मशरूम उगाने का सही समय। 
 Sowing Time of Paddy Straw Mushroom in India
 भारत में धान पुआल मशरूम मई के मध्*य से सितम्*बर के मध्*य तक उगाई जाती है।  धान पुआल खुम्*बी की फसल के लिए 34 से 38 डिग्री सेंटीग्रेड तापमान तथा 80-85% नमी या आद्रता उपयुक्*त रहती है। इसे कमरे के अन्*दर या कमरे के बाहर खुले में, दोनो ही प्रकार से उगाया जाता है। 

खुले में धान पुआल मशरूम की खेती। 
 Cultivation of Paddystraw mushroom in open
 धान पुआल खुम्*बी को खुले में उगाने के लिए 100 cm लम्*बी X 60 cm चौडी X 15-20 cm उंची ईंटो की या मिट्टी की क्*यारियां बनाते है। सीधी धुप तथा वर्षा से बचाने के लिए इनके उपर शेड बना दिया जाता है। 

 यह धान के पुआल में अकेले या उसमें कपास का कचरा बराबर मात्रा में मिलाकर उगाई जाती है। धान के पुआल को 7-8 सेमी मोटे व्*यास के गट्ठर में बांध लें तथा उनको 70-80 सेंमी लम्*बाई के आकार में काट लें। इसके बाद इन गट्ठरों को पानी भरे एक होद में 12 से 16 घंटे के लिए भीगने दैं। निश्चित समय के बाद पुआल को पानी से निकालकर फर्श पर बिछा दें। जिससे की अतिरिक्*त पानी निकल जाए। 

धान पुआल मशरूम की बुआई या स्*पानिंग 
 Spaning of Paddy Straw Mushroom
 मशरूम के बीज को स्*पान कहतें हैं। पहले से तैयार क्*यारियों में उसी आकार के बॉंस का ढांचे बनाकर रखें। इन ढांचों के ऊपर धान के पुआल के गट्ठर सटा सटा कर रख दें। सभी गट्ठरों का बंधा सिरा एक ओर होना चाहिए। इसके ऊपर चार गट्ठर और रखें परन्*तू इस बार बंधा सिरा विपरीत दिशा में होना चाहिए। इस प्रकार से पहली परत तैयार हो गयी। अब इस परत पर बीज बिखेर दें। अगर पहले से धानपुआल पर तैयार किया बीज प्रयोग कर रहे हो तो उसके अंगूठे के बराबर आकार के टुकडे 4-5 सेंमी गहराई में 10-12 सेंमी की दूरी पर रोपें। बीज के ऊपर धान या गेंहू की भूसी अथवा चने का बेसन थोडी मात्रा में बिखेर दें। 

 इस पहली परत के ऊपर उपरोक्*त विधिनुसार पुआल के चार चार गट्ठर रखकर तथा बीजाई करके दूसरी परत बनाऐं। इसी प्रकार तीसरी व चौथी परत भी बना लें । अंत में गट्ठरों के इस ढेर को प्*लास्टिक की पारदर्शी चादर से ढक दें। ध्*यान रखें की यह चादर गट्ठरों को ना छुऐ। 

बुआई के बाद धान पुआल मशरूम की देखभाल
 Post spaning care of Paddy Straw Mushroom
 बीजाई के 7-8 दिनो में खुम्*बी का कवक जाल पूरी तरह पुआल के अन्*दर फैल जाएगा। कवक जाल के लिए 32 से 36 डिग्री सेंटीग्रेड तापमान बहुत उपयुक्*त रहता है। कवक जाल फैलने के बाद प्*लास्टिक की पारदर्शी चादर को उतार दें तथा यदि पुआल सूखा लगे तो उसपर फुआरे से हलका पानी छिडक दें। 


 बीजाई करने के लगभग 15-18 दिनों में क्*यारियों में खुम्*बीयां दिखाई देने लगेगी। जब खुम्*बी का ऊपरी सिरा, झिल्*ली (वोल्*वा) के फटने के बाद, दिखाई देने लगे तभी खुम्*बी को तोड लेना चाहिए। 

पैडीस्*ट्रा मशरूम की पैदावार तथा भंडारण
 Production and storage of Paddy Straw Mushroom
 पैडिस्*ट्रा मशरूम की पैदावार 10-12 दिनों तक चलती है। 100 किलाग्राम गीले पुआल से लगभग 12 से 13 किलो खुम्*बी प्राप्*त होती है। प्रत्*येक क्*यारी से 2-2.5 किलोग्राम खुम्*बी निकलती है। धान पुआल या पैडीस्*ट्रा खुम्*बी बहुत नाजुक होती है और फ्रिज में इनका भंडारण 2-3 दिनों के लिए ही किया जा सकता है। 

धान पुआल या पैडीस्*ट्रा खुम्*बी की कमरे में उगाने की तकनीक
 Cultivation technique of Paddy Straw Mushroom in room
 कमरे में बॉस या लोहे के एंगलों से रैक बनाऐं। एक के ऊपर एक 45 से 50 सेंमी ऊंची चार रैक बनाई जा सकती हैं। सबसे नीचे बाली रैक जमीन से 25-30 सेंमी ऊपर रहनी चाहिए। पैडीस्*ट्रा खुम्*बी की बंद कमरे में खेती एक विशेष विधि से तैयार की गई कम्*पोस्*ट खाद पर की जाती है।

कम्*पोस्*ट बनाना और उसे रैक में भरना
 Prepration of compost and filling it into the racks
 कम्*पोस्*ट खाद को दो भागों मे बनाया जाता है। धान के पुआल को फर्श पर बिखेर कर भिगो दे, फिर भीगे हुए पुआल का ढेर बनाऐं जिसकी ऊचाई 1.5 मीटर तथा चौडाई 1.25 से 1.5 मीटर के बीच रखें। दो दिनों के बाद इस ढेर को खोलकर इसमे 5% भार के हिसाब से धान की भूसी मिलाते हैं। अच्*छी तरह मिलाने के बाद इसका निम्*न विधि से निर्जीविकरण करते हैं। 

 कम्*पोस्*ट का निर्जीविकरण करने के लिए कम्*पोस्*ट को पहले से ही भाप द्वारा 45 डिग्री ताप पर गर्म कमरे में रखते हैं। कमरा बंद करके इसको भाप से ही 60-65 डिग्री सेटीग्रेड तक गर्म करें तथा 2-3 घंटे तक यह ताप स्थिर रखें। इसके बाद कक्ष में ताजी हवा प्रवाहित करके इसका ताप धीरे धीरे 50-52 डिग्री पर आने दें। इस ताप को अगले 10 घंटे तक स्थिर रखें। इसके बाद ताजी हवा का प्रवाह दूबारा करें। अगले 4-5 दिनों में इसका ताप 34 से 35 डिग्री पर पॅहुच जाता है। सामान्*य ताप होने पर बीजाई की जाती है। कम्*पोस्*ट तैयार होने के बाद रैक में इसकी 6 से 8 इंच मोटी परत या त ह बिछा देते हैं।

कमरे में धान पुआल मशरूम की बुआई
 Spaning of Paddy Straw Mushroom
 मशरूम के बीज को स्*पान कहतें हैं। बीज की गुणवत्*ता का उत्*पादन पर बहुत असर होता है अत: खुम्*बी का बीज या स्*पान अच्*छी भरोसेमदं दुकान से ही लेना चाहिए। बीज एक माह से अधिक पुराना भी नही होना चाहिए। बीज की मात्रा कम्*पोस्*ट खाद के वजन के 2-5 प्रतिशत के बराबर लें। 

 बीज को रैक में भरी कम्*पोस्*ट पर बिखेर दें तथा उस पर 2 से 3 सेमी मोटी कम्*पोस्*ट की एक परत और चढा दे। 

बुआई के बाद मशरूम की देखभाल
 Post spaning care of Paddy Straw Mushroom
 बीजाई के बाद कमरे को 4-5 दिनों तक बंद रखें। कमरे मे पर्याप्*त नमी बनाने के लिए कमरे के फर्स व दीवारों पर भी पानी छिडकें। इस समय कमरे का तापमान 34 से 38 डिग्री सेंन्*टीग्रेड तथा नमी 80 से 85 प्रतिशत के बीच होनी चाहिए। चार पॉच दिनों में खुम्*बी का कवक जाल पूरी तरह से कम्*पोस्*ट में फैल जाएगा। इन दिनों खुम्*बी को ताजा हवा नही चाहिए अत: कमरे को बंद ही रखें। 

 कवक जाल के बाद फलनकाय बनता है। फलनकाय की बढवार के लिए ताजी हवा और प्रकाश की जरूरत होती है। इसलिए अब कमरे की खिडकीयां व रोशनदान खोलकर रखें। अगले 3-4 दिनों के लिए कमरे का तापमान 28 से 30 डिग्री तथा आर्द्रता 80 से 85 % के बीच तथा हवा स्थिर रखें। इस समय फलनकाय बनने शुरू हो जाऐगें। 

 अगले 5-6 दिनों में खुम्*बी तोडने लायक हो जाती हैं। जैसे ही खुम्*बी की झिल्*ली फटने के बाद दिखाई पडे उसको तोडलेना चाहिए। 
मशरूम की पैदावार तथा भंडारण
 Production and storage of button mushroom
 पैडीस्*ट्रा खुम्*बी की पैदावार 10-12 दिनों तक चलती है। खुम्*बी तोडने के बाद साफ पानी में अच्*छी तरह से धोयें। धान पुआल या पैडीस्*ट्रा खुम्*बी बहुत नाजुक होती है और फ्रिज में इनका भंडारण 2-3 दिनों के लिए ही किया जा सकता है।

----------


## dkj

The Cultivation technique of Oyster mushroom {Pleurotus spp} in India in Hindi 


भारत में मशरूम का प्रयोग सब्*जी के रूप में किया जाता है। खुम्*बी की कई प्रजातियां भारत मे उगाई जाती है। फ्ल्*यूरोटस की प्रजातियों को सामान्*यतया: ढींगरी खुम्*बी कहते हैं। अन्*य खुम्बियों की तुलना में सरलता से उगाई जाने वाली ढींगरी खुम्*बी खाने में स्*वादिष्*ट, सुगन्ध्ति, मुलायम तथा पोषक तत्*वों से भरपूर होती है। इसमे वसा तथा शर्करा कम होने के कारण यह मोटापे, मधुमेह तथा रक्*तचाप से पीडित व्*यक्तियों के लिए आर्दश आहार है। 

 भारत में खुम्*बी उत्*पादकों के दो समुह हैं एक जो केवल मौसम में ही इसकी खेती करते हैं तथा दूसरे जो सारे साल मशस्*म उगाते हैं।व्*यवसायिक रूप से तीन प्रकार की खुम्*बी उगाई जाती है। बटन (Button) खुम्*बी, ढींगरी (Oyster) खुम्*बी तथा धानपुआल या पैडीस्*ट्रा (Paddystraw) खुम्*बी। तीनो प्रकार की खुम्*बी को किसी भी हवादार कमरे या सेड में आसानी से उगाया जा सकता है। भारत में ढींगरी खुम्*बी की खेती मौसम के अनुसार अलग-अलग भागों मे की जाती है।


ढींगरी मशरूम उगाने का सही समय। 
 Sowing time of Oyster mushroom 
 दक्षिण भारत तथा तटवर्ती क्षेत्रों में सर्दी का मौसम विशेष उपयुक्*त है। उत्*तर भारत में ढींगरी खुम्*बी उगाने का उपयुक्*त समय अक्*तुबर से मध्*य अप्रैल के महीने हैं। ढींगरी खुम्*बी की फसल के लिए 20 से 28 डिग्री सेंटीग्रेड तापमान त*था 80-85% आर्द्रता बहुत उपयुक्*त होती है। आजकल ढींगरी की 12 से अधिक प्रजातियॉ भारत के विभिन्*न भागों में उगायी जाती हैं। इनमें से फ्ल्*यूरोटस सजोरकाजू, फ्ल्*यूरोटस फ्लोरिडा, फ्ल्*यूरोटस ऑस्ट्रिएटस, फ्ल्*यूरोटस फ्लेबेलेटस तथा फ्ल्*यूरोटस सिट्रोनोपिलेटस आदि प्रमुख प्रजातियॉ है। 

ढींगरी मशरूम को उगाने की विधि।
 Sowing technique of Oyster Mushroom 
 ढींगरी की फ्ल्*यूरोटस सुजोरकाजू प्रजाति को धान के पुआल पर उगाने के लिए पुआल को 3-5 सेमी लम्*बे टुकडो में काट कर स्*वच्*छ जल में रात भर के लिए भिगो दें। अगली सुबह अतिरिक्*त पानी निकाल दें। 

ढींगरी मशरूम की बीजाई या स्*पानिंग 
 Spaning of Dhingri mushroom
 मशरूम के बीज को स्*पान कहतें हैं। भूसे के वजन के 5-7% के बराबर ढींगरी का बीज या स्*पान लेकर उसे गीले भूसे में मिला दें। यदि तापमान कम हो तो बीज की मात्रा 25 % तक बढा दें। बीजाई या तो परतों में करें या फिर भूसे मे एकसार मिला दें।

 बीज मिले भूसे को छिद्रयुक्*त 45 X 30 आकार की पालिथिन की थैलियों में दो तिहाई भरकर थैली का मुहॅ बांध दें। थैलियों का आकार आवश्*यकतानुसार छोटा या बडा भी प्रयोग किया जा सकता है। 

 चाकोर खण्*डों में उगाने के लिए उपयुक्*त आकार के सांचे या लकडी की पेटी का प्रयोग करें। सांचे या पेटी में पॉलिथीन की छिद्रयुक्*त सीट बिछा दें। अब सॉचे में उपरोक्*त बताये अनुसार तैयार किया बीजयुक्*त भूसा भर दें या फिर भूसा भरकर परतों में बीजाई कर दें। भूसे को हल्*के हाथ से दबा दें तथा पॉलिथीन के खंड को सॉचे से बाहर निकाल दें। 
बीजाई के बाद मशरूम की देखभाल 
 Post spaning care of Oyster
कवक जाल का बनना: 
 बीजाई के पश्*चात पेटी अथवा थैलियों को खुम्*बी कक्ष में टांडो पर रख दें तथा इन पर पुराने अखबार बिछाकर पानी से भिगो दें। कमरे मे पर्याप्*त नमी बनाने के लिए कमरे के फर्स व दीवारों पर भी पानी छिडकें। इस समय कमरे का तापमान 22 से 26 डिग्री सेंन्*टीग्रेड तथा नमी 80 से 85 प्रतिशत के बीच होनी चाहिए। अगले 10 से 12 दिनों में खुम्*बी का कवक जाल सारे भूसे में फैल जाएगा। इस अवस्*था में भूसा परस्*पर चिपक कर मजबूत हो जाता है तथा इधर उधर लेजाने पर टूटता नही। अब पालिथीन काट कर या खोलकर अलग करदें । पालिथीन रहित बेलनाकार या चाकोर खण्*डो को टांड पर अगल बगल लगभग एक फुट की दूरी पर रख दें। दिन में दो बार पानी छिडक कर नमी 85 से 90 % बनाए रखें। 

खुम्*बी फलनकाय का बनना तथा उनकी तुडवाई: 
 उपयुक्*त तापमान (24 से 26 C) पर अगले लगभग 10-12 दिन बाद भूसे पर छोटी-छोटी खुम्*बियां दिखाई देने लगती हैं जो अगले चार पॉच दिनों में पूरी बढ जाती हैं। 

 जब खुम्*बी के फलनकाय के किनारे भीतर की ओर मुडने लगे तब खुम्*बी को तेज चाकू से काटकर या डंठल को मरोडकर निकाल लें। 8-10 दिनों के अन्*तराल पर खुम्*बीयों की 2-3 फसल आती हैं जिनसे लगभग 95 % उपज प्राप्*त हो जाती है। 

ढींगरी की पैदावार तथा भंडारण 
 Production and storage of Oyster
 सामान्*यत: 1.5 किलोग्राम सूखे पुआल या 6 किलोग्राम गीले भूसे से लगभग एक किलोग्राम ताजी खुम्*बी आसानी से प्राप्*त होती है। उत्*तम फार्मप्रबंधन तथा रोगों से बचाव करके अधिक उपज भी प्राप्*त की जा सकती है। 

 खुम्*बी को ताजा ही प्रयोग करना श्रेष्*ठ होता है परन्*तू फ्रिज में 5 डिग्री ताप पर 4-5 दिनों के लिए इनका भंडारण भी किया जा सकता है। धुप में यांत्रिक शुष्*कक में सुखाकर वायूरूद्ध डिब्*बो में भरकर भी रख सकते हैं।

----------


## dkj

Cultivation technique of White Button Mushroom {Agaricus Bisporus} in india in Hindi. 


 भारत जैसे देश में जहॉ की अधिकांश आबादी शाकाहारी है खुम्*बी का महत्*व पोषण की दृष्*टी से बहुत अधिक हो गया है । यहां मशरूम का प्रयोग सब्*जी के रूप में किया जाता है। 

 भारत में खुम्*बी उत्*पादकों के दो समुह हैं एक जो केवल मौसम में ही इसकी खेती करते हैं तथा दूसरे जो सारे साल मशरूम उगाते हैं। मौसमी खेती मुख्*यत: हिमाचल प्रदेश, जम्*मू-कशमीर, उत्*तर प्रदेश की पहाडीयों, उत्*तर-पश्चिमी पहाडी क्षेत्रों , तमिलनाडु के पहाडी भागों में 2-3 फसलों के लिए तथा उत्*तर पश्चिमी समतल क्षेत्रो में केवल जाडे की फसल के रूप में की जाती है। पूरे साल खुम्*बी की खेती सारे देश में की जाती है। चंडीगढ, देहरादून, गुडगावा, उंटी, पूना, चेनई तथा गोवा के आसपास 200 से 5000 टन प्रतिवर्ष खुम्*बी उगाने वाली निर्यातोन्*मुखी ईकाठयां लगी हुई है। 

 व्*यवसायिक रूप से तीन प्रकार की खुम्*बी उगाई जाती है। बटन (Button) खुम्*बी, ढींगरी (Oyster) खुम्*बी तथा धानपुआल या पैडीस्*ट्रा (Paddystraw) खुम्*बी। इनमे बटन खुम्*बी सबसे ज्*यादा लोकप्रि*य है। तीनो प्रकार की खुम्*बी को किसी भी हवादार कमरे या सेड में आसानी से उगाया जा सकता है। 


भारत में बटन मशरूम उगाने का सही समय। 
 Sowing time of button mushroom in India
 भारत में बटन मशरूम उगाने का उपयुक्*त समय अक्*तुबर से मार्च के महीने हैं। इन छ: महीनो में दो फसलें उगाई जाती हैं। बटन खुम्*बी की फसल के लिए आरम्*भ में 22 से 26 डिग्री सेंटीग्रेड ताप की आवश्*यकता होती है इस ताप पर कवक जाल बहुत तेजी से बढता है। बाद मे इसके लिए 14 से 18 डिग्री ताप ही उपयुक्*त रहता है। इससें कम तापमान पर फलनकाय की बढवार बहुत धीमी हो जाती है। 18 डिग्री से अधिक तापमान भी खुम्*बी के लिए हानिकारक होता है। 

बटन मशरूम उगाने के लिए कम्*पोस्*ट बनाना तथा उसे पेटीयों या थैलियों में भरना। 
 Compost filling in polybags or wooden box
 बटन मशरूम की खेती के लिए विशेष विधि से तैयार की गई कम्*पोस्*ट खाद की आवश्*यकता होती है। कम्*पोस्*ट साधारण विधि (Simple method) अथवा निर्जीविकरण विधि (Pasturization method) से बनाया जाता है। 

 कम्*पोस्*ट तैयार होने के बाद लकडी की पेटी या रैक में इसकी 6 से 8 इंच मोटी परत या तह बिछा देते हैं। यदि बटन खुम्*बी की खेती पोलिथिन की थैलियों में करनी हो तो कम्*पौस्*ट खाद को बीजाई या स्*पानिंग के बाद ही थैलियों मे भरें। थैलियों में 2 मिलीमीटर व्*यास के छेद थोडी-थोडी दूरी पर कर दें। 

बटन मशरूम बीजाई या स्*पानिंग 
 Spaning of button mushroom
 मशरूम के बीज को स्*पान कहतें हैं। बीज की गुणवत्*ता का उत्*पादन पर बहुत असर होता है अत: खुम्*बी का बीज या स्*पान अच्*छी भरोसेमदं दुकान से ही लेना चाहिए। बीज एक माह से अधिक पुराना भी नही होना चाहिए। बीज की मात्रा कम्*पोस्*ट खाद के वजन के 2-2.5 प्रतिशत के बराबर लें। 

 बीज को पेटी में भरी कम्*पोस्*ट पर बिखेर दें तथा उस पर 2 से 3 सेमी मोटी कम्*पोस्*ट की एक परत और चढा दे। अथवा पहले पेटी में कम्*पोस्*ट की 3 इचं मोटी परत लगाऐं और उसपर बीज की आधी मात्रा बिखेर दे। तत्*पश्*चात उस पर फिर से 3 इंच मोटी कम्*पोस्*ट की परत बिछा दें और बाकी बचे बीज उस पर बिखेर दें । इस पर कम्*पोस्*ट की एक पतली परत और बिछा दें। 

बीजाई के बाद मशरूम की देखभाल
 Post spaning care of button mushroom
कवक जाल का बनना: 
 बीजाई के पश्*चाज पेटी अथवा थैलियों को खुम्*बी कक्ष में रख दें तथा इन पर पुराने अखबार बिछाकर पानी से भिगो दें। कमरे मे पर्याप्*त नमी बनाने के लिए कमरे के फर्स्ट व दीवारों पर भी पानी छिडकें। इस समय कमरे का तापमान 22 से 26 डिग्री सेंन्*टीग्रेड तथा नमी 80 से 85 प्रतिशत के बीच होनी चाहिए। अगले 15 से 20 दिनों में खुम्*बी का कवक जाल पूरी तरह से कम्*पोस्*ट में फैल जाएगा। इन दिनों खुम्*बी को ताजा हवा नही चाहिए अत: कमरे को बंद ही रखें। 

परत चढाना या केसिंग करना:
 गोबर की सडी हुई खाद एवं बाग की मिट्टी की बराबर मात्राा को छानकर अच्*छी तरह से मिला लें। इस मिश्रण का 5 प्रतिशत फार्मलीन या भाप से निर्जीवीकरण कर लें। इस मिट्टी को परत चढाने के लिए प्रयोग करें। 

 कम्*पोस्*ट में जब कवक जाल पूरी तरह फैल जाए तो इसके उपर उपरोक्*त विधि से तैयार की गई मिट्टी की 4-5 सेमी मोटी परत विछा दें। परत चढानें के 3 दिन बाद से कमरे का तापमान 14-18 डिग्री सेंटीग्रेड के बीच व आद्रता 80-85 प्रतिशत के बीच स्थिर रखें। यह समय फलनकाय बनने का होता है । इस समय बढवार के लिए ताजी हवा और प्रकाश की जरूरत होती है। इसलिए अब कमरे की खिडकीयां व रोशनदान खोलकर रखें। 

खुम्*बी फलनकाय का बनना तथा उनकी तुडवाई: 
 खुम्*बी की बीजाई के 35-40 दिन बाद या मिट्टी चढानें के 15-20 दिन बाद कम्*पोस्*ट के उपर मशरूम के सफेद फलनकाय दिखाई देने लगते हैं जो अगले चार पॉच दिनों में बटन के आकार में बढ जाते हैं। 

 जब खुम्*बी की टोपी कसी हुई अवस्*था में हो तथा उसके नीचे की झिल्*ली साबुत हो तब खुम्*बी को हाथ की उंगलियों से हल्*का दबाकर और घुमाकर तोड लेते हैं। कम्*पोस्*ट की सतह से खुम्*बी को चाकू से काटकर भी निकाला जा सकता है। सामान्*यत: एक फसलचक्र (6 से 8 सप्*ताह) में खुम्*बी के 5-6 फ्लस आते हैं।

मशरूम की पैदावार तथा भंडारण
 Production and storage of button mushroom
 सामान्*यत: 8 से 9 किलोग्राम खुम्*बी प्रतिवर्ग मीटर में पैदा होती है। 100 किलोग्राम कम्*पोस्*ट से लगभग 12 किलोग्राम खुम्*बी आसानी से प्राप्*त होती है। 

 खुम्*बी तोडने के बाद साफ पानी में अच्*छी तरह से धोयें तथा बाद मे 25 से 30 मिनट के लिए उनको ठंडे पानी में भीगो दें। खुम्*बी को ताजा ही प्रयोग करना श्रेष्*ठ होता है परन्*तू फ्रिज में 5 डिग्री ताप पर 4-5 दिनों के लिए इनका भंडारण भी किया जा सकता है।

 स्*थानीय बिक्री के लिए पोलिथिन की थैलियों का प्रयोग किया जाता है। ज्*यादा सफेद मशरूम की मॉग अधिक होने के कारण ताजा बिकने वाली अधिकांश खुम्*बीयों को पोटेशियम मेटाबाइसल्*फेट के घोल में उपचारित किया जाता है। बटन खुम्*बी का खुदरा मुल्*य 100-125 रूपये प्रति किलोग्राम रहता है। शादी-ब्*याह के मौसम में कुछ समय के लिए तो यह 150 रूपये किलो तक भी आसानी से बिक जाती है।

मशरूम की खेती में सावधानी
 Caution in button mushoom cultivation
 मशरूम का उत्*पादन अच्*छी कम्*पोस्*ट खाद तथा अच्*छे बीज पर निर्भर करता है अत: कम्*पोस्*ट बनाते समय विशेष सावधानी बरतनी चाहिए । कुछ भुल चूक होने पर अथवा कीडा या बीमारी होने पर खुम्*बी की फसल पूर्णतया या आंशिक रूप से खराब हो सकती है।

----------


## dkj

*मशरुम की खेती* 
भारतीय कृषि अनुसंधान परिषद (आईसीएआर) के अंतर्गत काम करने वाले भारतीय बाग़वानी अनुसंधान संस्थान बंगलुरू ने घरेलू स्तर पर मशरूम उत्पादन को प्रोत्साहित करने का एक कार्यक्रम तैयार किया है, जिसके तहत महिलाओं को घर बैठे उपभोग के लिए मशरूम मिलने के अलावा आय अर्जित करने का भी मौक़ा मिलता है. संस्थान की मशरूम प्रयोगशाला ने घरेलू स्तर पर मशरूम पैदा करने की ऐसी तकनीक विकसित की है, जिससे एक वर्ग फुट क्षेत्र में 5.5 फुट की ऊंचाई तक 1.5 से 2 किलोग्राम तक मशरूम का उत्पादन किया जा सकता है.

     संस्थान ने नारंगी रंग का खूबसूरत मशरूम पैदा करने की तकनीक विकसित की है, जो गमले रखने वालों और पुष्प प्रेमियों के लिए एक आकर्षण है. मशरूम को प्रोत्साहित करने का एक लाभ यह भी है कि पैदावार के बाद इसकी बची-खुची सामग्री जमीन की उर्वरा शक्ति बढ़ाने और जैविक खाद तैयार करने में सहायक सिद्ध होती है.

 मशरूम प्रति इकाई क्षेत्र में अधिकतम प्रोटीन देता है. इसे घर के किसी भी नमी वाले कोने में उगाया जा सकता है. महिलाएं इसे किचन गार्डन गतिविधि के रूप में अपना सकती हैं. वैसे भी देश की 50 प्रतिशत महिला आबादी कृषि से जुड़ी गतिविधियों में 90 प्रतिशत का योगदान करती है. घर में ही मशरूम की खेती करना महिलाओं की कार्यशैली और प्रबंध कौशल के सर्वथा अनुकूल है. शाकाहारी परिवारों की प्रोटीन की ज़रूरत को पूरा करने के लिए प्रोटीन से भरपूर मशरूम की खेती घर में बहुत आसानी के साथ की जा सकती है.

 घर में मशरूम पैदा करना और परिवार के प्रत्येक सदस्य को 100 ग्राम मशरूम उपलब्ध कराने का मतलब है हृदय रोग के खतरे को कम करना, क्योंकि मशरूम में कोलेस्ट्रोल कम करने की क्षमता है. यह मधुमेह को नियंत्रित करता है और कैंसर रोगियों की कीमोथेरेपी के बाद होने वाले साइड इफेक्ट को भी कम करता है. यही नहीं, यह केलेट्रा लेने वाले एड्*स रोगियों के लिए भी फायदेमंद है, क्योंकि इससे एंटी हाइपरलिपिडेमिक प्रभाव कम होता है. घरेलू स्तर पर मशरूम की खेती के अलावा संस्थान द्वारा तैयार की गई व्यवसायिक मशरूम उत्पादन तकनीक के ज़रिए ओएस्टर, बटन, मिल्की, पैडी स्ट्रा, शिटेक और रेशी आदि किस्मों के मशरूम का उत्पादन किया जा सकता है. दैनिक उपभोग के लिए पैदा की जाने वाली इन क़िस्मों के अलावा महिलाओं के सामने मशरूम का बीज तैयार करने का वैकल्पिक व्यवसाय भी है, क्योंकि बीज की कमी के कारण मशरूम का उत्पादन नहीं बढ़ पाता है और इसकी क़ीमत भी अधिक रहती है. मशरूम का बीज तैयार करने की तकनीक आसान है. महिलाओं को इसके लिए बहुत अधिक निवेश भी करने की जरूरत नहीं होती. इससे ग्रामीण क्षेत्रों में रोजगार पैदा करने के अच्छे अवसर हैं, क्योंकि वहां मशरूम के बीजों की कमी रहती है.

 भारतीय बाग़वानी अनुसंधान संस्थान बंगलुरु उत्पादकों के लिए नियमित रूप से मशरूम की खेती और इसके बीज तैयार करने के प्रशिक्षण कार्यक्रम भी आयोजित करता है. मशरूम से बनने वाले नाना प्रकार के व्यंजन तैयार करना भी महिलाओं के लिए एक अनुकूल व्यवसाय है. आज के समय में जबकि कामकाजी महिलाओं के लिए घर में तरह-तरह के व्यंजन तैयार करना संभव नहीं है, पोषक तत्वों से भरपूर मशरूम के व्यंजन बनाकर उनकी आपूर्ति करना एक अच्छा व्यवसाय हो सकता है. मशरूम पाउडर, मशरूम पापड़ और मशरूम का अचार तैयार करने का काम कुटीर उद्योग स्तर पर किया जा सकता है. मशरूम सैंडविच, मशरूम चावल, मशरूम सूप और मशरूम करी आदि व्यंजन पहले से ही का़फी लोकप्रिय हैं. संस्थान ने नारंगी रंग का खूबसूरत मशरूम पैदा करने की तकनीक विकसित की है, जो गमले रखने वालों और पुष्प प्रेमियों के लिए एक आकर्षण है. मशरूम को प्रोत्साहित करने का एक लाभ यह भी है कि पैदावार के बाद इसकी बची-खुची सामग्री जमीन की उर्वरा शक्ति बढ़ाने और जैविक खाद तैयार करने में सहायक सिद्ध होती है.

----------


## dkj

Mushroom Trainings Institutes in India 
Here are some Govt. Agri colleges and Research institutes who provide mushroom trainings in different regions of india. Anyone can contact their nearest Institutes for trainings. There are many private farms also available but they are little costly than govt firms. 
1.  Punjab Agricultural University, Ludhiana – 141 004 (Pb.)
2. Tamil Nadu Agricultural University, Coimbatore – 641 003 (TN)
3. M.P. Agricultural University, Rahuri, Pune – 413 712 (MS)
4. G.B. Pant University of Agriculture & Technology, Pantnagar – 263 145
5. Indira ****hi Krishi Vishwa Vidyalaya, Krishak Nagar, Raipur 
6. N.D. University of Agriculture & Technology, Faizabad – 29 (UP)
7. Kerala Agricultural University, Vellayani, Thrissur, Kerala
8.  Maharana Pratap University of Agriculture and Technology, Udaipur – 313 001.   
9. Dr. Y.S. Parmar University of Horticulture and Forestry, Nauni, Solan
10. ICAR Research Complex for NEH region, Umroi Road, Barapani – 791 013
       (Meghalaya)
11. The Horticulture & Agroforestry Research Programme (HARP) 834 010
12. CCS Haryana Agricultural University, Hisar – 125 004 
13. Haryana Agro-industrial Corporation R & D Centre, Murthal (Sonepat) 
14. Orissa Agricultural University, Bhubneswar 
15. Rajendra Agricultural University, Pusa, Samastipur  
                    16. Indian Agricultural Research Institutes, Dept. of Plant Pathoogy, IARI, PUSA ,
                           Delhi-12.

----------


## dkj

ढींगरी खुम्बी (मशरूम) का उत्पादन 


खुम्ब संसार भर में सब्जी के रूप में बहुत चाव से खाया जाता है हमारे देश में भी खुम्ब (मशरूम) बहुत तेजी से एक स्वादिष्ट व्यंजन के रूप में लोकप्रिय हो रहा है। इसमें चिकनाई (फैट) तथा स्टार्च कम मात्रा में होती है। जिस कारण यह हृदय तथा मधुमेह के रोगियों के लिए उत्तम आहार है। इसके साथ ही ये प्रोटीन, खनिज लवण तथा विटामिनों से भरपूर है साथ ही इसमें मानव जाति के लिए उपयोगी ९ प्रकार की एमीनो एसिड (अमीन युक्त अम्ल) पाये जाते हैं। जिस कारण भी यह शाकाहारियों के लिए उत्तम पौष्टिक आहार है।

 संसार भर में करीब ५ मिलियन टन मशरूम का उत्पादन होता है। आजकल हमारे देश में ४०-४२ हजार टन खुम्ब प्रति वर्ष उगाई जा रही है। व्यावसायिक तौर पर हमारे यहॉं तीन प्रकार की खुम्ब का उत्पादन किया जाता है। इनमें बटन खुम्ब (एगैरिकस बाइस्पोरस) सबसे ज्यादा लोकप्रिय है। इसके बाद ढ़ीगरी (प्लूरोटस जातियां) तथा पुराल खुम्ब/पैडीस्ट्रा (बोलवेरिएला जातियां) हैं। इनका उत्पादन व्यवसायिक तौर पर शुरू करने से पहले इसके उत्पादन करने का प्रशिक्षण लेना ज्यादा फायदेमंद रहता है। भारतीय कृषि अनुसंधान संस्थान, नई दिल्ली के पादप रोग विज्ञान संभाग में प्रतिवर्ष खुम्ब की खेती का मौसम शुरू होने के साथ सितम्बर माह के अन्त में खुम्ब उत्पादन पर एक प्रशिक्षण शिविर आयोजित किया जाता है। जिसका लाभ खुम्ब उत्पादक उठा सकते हैं। यहॉं संक्षिप्त में इनकी उत्पादन विधि का विवरण दिया जा रहा है।

 ढींगरी खुम्बी

 फल्यूरोटस की प्रजातियों को सामान्य तौर पर ढ़ीगरी खुम्बी कहा जाता है। अन्य खुम्बियों की तुलना में सरलता से उगायी जाने वाली डींगरी खुम्बी, स्वादिष्ट, सुगन्धित, मुलायम तथा पोषक तत्वों से परिपूर्ण होती है। वसा एवं शर्करा का अंश बहुत कम होने के कारण मोटापे, मधुमेह तथा रक्तचाप से पीडित व्यक्तियों कि लिये एक आदर्श आहार है।

 ढींगरी खुम्बी उगाने के लिये २०-२८ डिग्री. सैल्सियस तापमान तथा ८०-८५ प्रतिशत आर्द्रता बहुत उपयुक्त होती है इसी कारण यह दक्षिण-पूर्वी एशिया के उन देशों मे प्रचुरता से उगाई जाती है जहां अधिक तापमान के कारण प्राकृतिक जलवायु में बटन खुम्बी नहीं उगायी जा सकती। यों तो विभिन्न मौसमों में भारतवर्ष के अलग-अलग भागों में ढींगरी खुम्बी उगायी जा सकती है किन्तु दक्षिण भारत तथा तटवर्ती क्षेत्रों में सर्दी का मौसम इसके लिये विशेष रूप से उपयुक्त है उत्तरी भारत के मैदानी क्षेत्रों में सर्दी के मौसम में अर्थात्* अक्टूबर से अप्रैल मध्य तक ढींगरी खुम्बी उगायी जा सकती है।

 आजकल ढींगरी खुम्बी की लगभग १२ प्रजातियां भारत के विभिन्न भागों में उगायी जाती हैं। इनमें से प्ल्यूरोटस सजोरकाजू,प्ल्यू, फलोरिडा,प्ल्यू,ऑस्  ट्रिएटस,प्ल्यू फलेबेलेटस तथा प्ल्यू. सिट्रोनोपिलेटस आदि प्रमुख प्रजातियां हैं। ढींगरी खुम्बी उगाने के लिये सेल्यूलोज युक्त पदार्थ जैसे विभिन्न कृषि अवशेष,लकडी का बुरादा, रद्दी कागज ,केले के कटे हुए तने आदि उपयुक्त होते हैं। अनाजों का भूसा अब तक का सर्वश्रेष्ठ माध्यम सिद्ध हुआ है। अन्य फफूंदी तथा हानिकारक जीवाणुओं के प्रकोप से बचने के लिये ढींगरी उगान के माध्यम को गर्म जल, जलवाष्प उथवा रसायनिक उपचार द्धारा निर्जीवीकृत कर लेना चाहिये।

----------


## dkj

मशरूम ने चमकाया किस्मत का तारा - Mushroom farming success story india 
पूर्वाचल की जलवायु वैसे तो मिल्की मशरूम के लिए लाभदायक है, लेकिन यहां ढिंगरी व बटन मशरूम की खेती भी किसानों की किस्मत को चमका रही है। बस्ती शहरी क्षेत्र के दो किसानों के अलावा ग्रामीण क्षेत्रों के दर्जन भर से ज्यादा किसान मशरूम की खेती कर रहे है, जबकि पूर्वाचल के सैकड़ों किसान भी इस खेती से जुड़कर लाभ हासिल कर रहे है। 
 औद्यानिक प्रयोग व प्रशिक्षण केंद्र ने यहां स्पान यूनिट खोली तो मशरूम की खेती से किसानों को जोड़ा जाने लगा। नतीजा, जिले में अब तक दो दर्जन से अधिक किसान मशरूम की खेती से जुड़ चुके है। इस वर्ष यूनिट ने अब तक ढिंगरी मशरूम के लिए साढ़े तीन क्विंटल बीज किसानों को मुहैया कराया है। इसके अलावा अभी एक क्विंटल की मांग है। जिले के अलावा गोरखपुर, देवरिया, आजमगढ़, बलिया, जौनपुर जिलों में केंद्र के स्पान से ही मशरूम की खेती हो रही है। गौरतलब है कि यहां के अलावा सिर्फ लखनऊ में स्पान यूनिट है। यूनिट के चंद्रशेखर त्रिपाठी कहते है कि पिछले तीन वर्षो में मशरूम के क्षेत्र में केन्द्र लगातार किसानों को प्रोत्साहित कर रहा है। किसान आगे आए हैं, यह सराहनीय है। उन्होंने कहा कि मशरूम के लिए तापमान, आर्द्रता व स्वच्छता की जरूरत होती है। ढिंगरी प्रजाति में 22 से 27 डिग्री सेल्सियस तापमान की जरूरत होती है, जबकि बटन मशरूम के लिए अक्टूबर माह से ही तैयारी किसान करते है। दिसम्बर माह में इसकी बुआई होती है। 14-18 डिग्री सेल्सियस तापमान में फ्रूटिंग होती है। कम तापमान में बढ़त धीमी हो जाती है।
 ''मशरूम ने पूर्वाचल में किसानों के आर्थिक प्रगति का द्वार खोला है। केन्द्र से अब तक पूर्वाचल के सैकड़ों किसानों को प्रशिक्षित किया जा चुका है। इसके अलावा तीन वर्षो में कई क्विंटल मशरूम स्पान भी उपलब्ध कराए गए है।''

----------


## dkj

बटन मशरूम उगाने की विस्*तृत जानकारी।- Full details on Button mushroom cultivation 
                                                      Button Mushroom Cultivation

 भारत जैसे देश में जहॉ की अधिकांश आबादी शाकाहारी है खुम्*बी का महत्*व पोषण की दृष्*टी से बहुत अधिक हो गया है । यहां मशरूम का प्रयोग सब्*जी के रूप में किया जाता है। 
 भारत में खुम्*बी उत्*पादकों के दो समुह हैं एक जो केवल मौसम में ही इसकी खेती करते हैं तथा दूसरे जो सारे साल मशरूम उगाते हैं। मौसमी खेती मुख्*यत: हिमाचल प्रदेश, जम्*मू-कशमीर, उत्*तर प्रदेश की पहाडीयों, उत्*तर-पश्चिमी पहाडी क्षेत्रों , तमिलनाडु के पहाडी भागों में 2-3 फसलों के लिए तथा उत्*तर पश्चिमी समतल क्षेत्रो में केवल जाडे की फसल के रूप में की जाती है। पूरे साल खुम्*बी की खेती सारे देश में की जाती है। चंडीगढ, देहरादून, गुडगावा, उंटी, पूना, चेनई तथा गोवा के आसपास 200 से 5000 टन प्रतिवर्ष खुम्*बी उगाने वाली निर्यातोन्*मुखी ईकाठयां लगी हुई है। 

 व्*यवसायिक रूप से तीन प्रकार की खुम्*बी उगाई जाती है। बटन (Button) खुम्*बी, ढींगरी (Oyster) खुम्*बी तथा धानपुआल या पैडीस्*ट्रा (Paddystraw) खुम्*बी। इनमे बटन खुम्*बी सबसे ज्*यादा लोकप्रि*य है। तीनो प्रकार की खुम्*बी को किसी भी हवादार कमरे या सेड में आसानी से उगाया जा सकता है। 


भारत में बटन मशरूम उगाने का सही समय। 
 Sowing time of button mushroom in India
भारत में बटन मशरूम उगाने का उपयुक्*त समय अक्*तुबर से मार्च के महीने हैं। इन छ: महीनो में दो फसलें उगाई जाती हैं। बटन खुम्*बी की फसल के लिए आरम्*भ में 22 से 26 डिग्री सेंटीग्रेड ताप की आवश्*यकता होती है इस ताप पर कवक जाल बहुत तेजी से बढता है। बाद मे इसके लिए 14 से 18 डिग्री ताप ही उपयुक्*त रहता है। इससें कम तापमान पर फलनकाय की बढवार बहुत धीमी हो जाती है। 18 डिग्री से अधिक तापमान भी खुम्*बी के लिए हानिकारक होता है। 

बटन मशरूम उगाने के लिए कम्*पोस्*ट बनाना तथा उसे पेटीयों या थैलियों में भरना। 
 Compost filling in polybags or wooden box
बटन मशरूम की खेती के लिए विशेष विधि से तैयार की गई कम्*पोस्*ट खाद की आवश्*यकता होती है। कम्*पोस्*ट साधारण विधि (Simple method) अथवा निर्जीविकरण विधि (Pasturization method) से बनाया जाता है। 

 कम्*पोस्*ट तैयार होने के बाद लकडी की पेटी या रैक में इसकी 6 से 8 इंच मोटी परत या तह बिछा देते हैं। यदि बटन खुम्*बी की खेती पोलिथिन की थैलियों में करनी हो तो कम्*पौस्*ट खाद को बीजाई या स्*पानिंग के बाद ही थैलियों मे भरें। थैलियों में 2 मिलीमीटर व्*यास के छेद थोडी-थोडी दूरी पर कर दें। 

बटन मशरूम बीजाई या स्*पानिंग 
 Spaning of button mushroom
मशरूम के बीज को स्*पान कहतें हैं। बीज की गुणवत्*ता का उत्*पादन पर बहुत असर होता है अत: खुम्*बी का बीज या स्*पान अच्*छी भरोसेमदं दुकान से ही लेना चाहिए। बीज एक माह से अधिक पुराना भी नही होना चाहिए। बीज की मात्रा कम्*पोस्*ट खाद के वजन के 2-2.5 प्रतिशत के बराबर लें। 

 बीज को पेटी में भरी कम्*पोस्*ट पर बिखेर दें तथा उस पर 2 से 3 सेमी मोटी कम्*पोस्*ट की एक परत और चढा दे। अथवा पहले पेटी में कम्*पोस्*ट की 3 इचं मोटी परत लगाऐं और उसपर बीज की आधी मात्रा बिखेर दे। तत्*पश्*चात उस पर फिर से 3 इंच मोटी कम्*पोस्*ट की परत बिछा दें और बाकी बचे बीज उस पर बिखेर दें । इस पर कम्*पोस्*ट की एक पतली परत और बिछा दें। 

बीजाई के बाद मशरूम की देखभाल
 Post spaning care of button mushroom
कवक जाल का बनना: 
 बीजाई के पश्*चाज पेटी अथवा थैलियों को खुम्*बी कक्ष में रख दें तथा इन पर पुराने अखबार बिछाकर पानी से भिगो दें। कमरे मे पर्याप्*त नमी बनाने के लिए कमरे के फर्स्ट व दीवारों पर भी पानी छिडकें। इस समय कमरे का तापमान 22 से 26 डिग्री सेंन्*टीग्रेड तथा नमी 80 से 85 प्रतिशत के बीच होनी चाहिए। अगले 15 से 20 दिनों में खुम्*बी का कवक जाल पूरी तरह से कम्*पोस्*ट में फैल जाएगा। इन दिनों खुम्*बी को ताजा हवा नही चाहिए अत: कमरे को बंद ही रखें। 

परत चढाना या केसिंग करना:
 गोबर की सडी हुई खाद एवं बाग की मिट्टी की बराबर मात्राा को छानकर अच्*छी तरह से मिला लें। इस मिश्रण का 5 प्रतिशत फार्मलीन या भाप से निर्जीवीकरण कर लें। इस मिट्टी को परत चढाने के लिए प्रयोग करें। 

 कम्*पोस्*ट में जब कवक जाल पूरी तरह फैल जाए तो इसके उपर उपरोक्*त विधि से तैयार की गई मिट्टी की 4-5 सेमी मोटी परत विछा दें। परत चढानें के 3 दिन बाद से कमरे का तापमान 14-18 डिग्री सेंटीग्रेड के बीच व आद्रता 80-85 प्रतिशत के बीच स्थिर रखें। यह समय फलनकाय बनने का होता है । इस समय बढवार के लिए ताजी हवा और प्रकाश की जरूरत होती है। इसलिए अब कमरे की खिडकीयां व रोशनदान खोलकर रखें। 

खुम्*बी फलनकाय का बनना तथा उनकी तुडवाई: 
 खुम्*बी की बीजाई के 35-40 दिन बाद या मिट्टी चढानें के 15-20 दिन बाद कम्*पोस्*ट के उपर मशरूम के सफेद फलनकाय दिखाई देने लगते हैं जो अगले चार पॉच दिनों में बटन के आकार में बढ जाते हैं। 

 जब खुम्*बी की टोपी कसी हुई अवस्*था में हो तथा उसके नीचे की झिल्*ली साबुत हो तब खुम्*बी को हाथ की उंगलियों से हल्*का दबाकर और घुमाकर तोड लेते हैं। कम्*पोस्*ट की सतह से खुम्*बी को चाकू से काटकर भी निकाला जा सकता है। सामान्*यत: एक फसलचक्र (6 से 8 सप्*ताह) में खुम्*बी के 5-6 फ्लस आते हैं।

मशरूम की पैदावार तथा भंडारण
 Production and storage of button mushroom
सामान्*यत: 8 से 9 किलोग्राम खुम्*बी प्रतिवर्ग मीटर में पैदा होती है। 100 किलोग्राम कम्*पोस्*ट से लगभग 12 किलोग्राम खुम्*बी आसानी से प्राप्*त होती है। 

 खुम्*बी तोडने के बाद साफ पानी में अच्*छी तरह से धोयें तथा बाद मे 25 से 30 मिनट के लिए उनको ठंडे पानी में भीगो दें। खुम्*बी को ताजा ही प्रयोग करना श्रेष्*ठ होता है परन्*तू फ्रिज में 5 डिग्री ताप पर 4-5 दिनों के लिए इनका भंडारण भी किया जा सकता है।

 स्*थानीय बिक्री के लिए पोलिथिन की थैलियों का प्रयोग किया जाता है। ज्*यादा सफेद मशरूम की मॉग अधिक होने के कारण ताजा बिकने वाली अधिकांश खुम्*बीयों को पोटेशियम मेटाबाइसल्*फेट के घोल में उपचारित किया जाता है। बटन खुम्*बी का खुदरा मुल्*य 100-125 रूपये प्रति किलोग्राम रहता है। शादी-ब्*याह के मौसम में कुछ समय के लिए तो यह 150 रूपये किलो तक भी आसानी से बिक जाती है।
मशरूम की खेती में सावधानी
 Caution in button mushoom cultivation
मशरूम का उत्*पादन अच्*छी कम्*पोस्*ट खाद तथा अच्*छे बीज पर निर्भर करता है अत: कम्*पोस्*ट बनाते समय विशेष सावधानी बरतनी चाहिए । कुछ भुल चूक होने पर अथवा कीडा या बीमारी होने पर खुम्*बी की फसल पूर्णतया या आंशिक रूप से खराब हो सकती है।

----------


## dkj

मशरूम उत्पादन ने दिया पूर्वोत्तर राज्यों के किसानों को अतिरिक्त आय - Mushroom production in North East regions 

रिपुरा के धलाई जिले के बलराम और माराचेरा गांवों की पहचान निम्न फसल सघनता के साथ कम सिंचाई सुविधा वाले क्षेत्र के रूप में की गई । यहां के स्थानीय किसान एकमात्र फसल धान को साल में दो बार उगाने के लिए बाध्य थे। वे कभी-कभी बीच में सब्जियों का भी उत्पादन करते थे लेकिन यह उनके अतिरिक्त आय के साधन के लिए पर्याप्त नहीं था। यह सब देखते हुए भारतीय कृषि अनुसंधान परिषद ने एनएआईपी परियोजना आजीविका सुरक्षा के अंतर्गत अतिरिक्त आजीविका सृजन के लिए क्षेत्रीय केंद्र के सहयोग से नेह क्षेत्र के किसानों के बीच मशरूम की खेती आरम्भ की। 
 इस पहल में मई 2008 में सर्वप्रथम धलाई जिलें के छह स्वयं सहायता समूहों के बीच मशरूम की खेती का प्रदर्शन किया गया जिससे 55 लोग लाभान्वित हुए। ये छह स्वयं सहायता समूह अबचंगा, खाबक्सा, शारदा, पोहोर, बोडोल और लोकनाथ थे। दिसम्बर 2010 तक 216 किसानों ने मशरूम की खेती शुरू कर दी। किसानों ने 12 रुपए प्रति पॉलीबैग की दर से 46492 रुपए लागत से 2062 कि.ग्रा मशरूम का उत्पादन किया, जिसे उन्होंने स्थानीय बाजार में 80 रुपए\कि.ग्रा. मशरूम बेचकर 165045 रुपए की आय अर्जित की। इससे उनको 118509 रुपए का शुद्ध लाभ प्राप्त हुआ। इसके अलावा 1185 श्रम दिवस का रोजगार भी पंजीकृत हुआ। अप्रैल 2009 से मार्च 2010 के दौरान किसानों ने बलराम और माराचेरा गांव में 882 व 889 मशरूम बीज का उपयोग कर क्रमशः 560.30 व 559 कि.ग्रा. मशरूम का उत्पादन किया।
 रेस्तराओं में बटन मशरूम, चाइनीज भेल, मलाई मशरूम करी, मशरूम बिरयानी और मशरूम ग्रेवी मशरूम के प्रमुख व्यंजन है। बलराम गांव के बिमल देबनाथ का कहना है कि मैं इस बात से बहुत खुश हूं कि राज्य के प्रमुख होटलों में मेरे मशरूम परोसे जाते है। बलराम गांव की एक महिला किसान रेबिका संगमा का कहना है कि स्थानीय बाजार में 80 रुपए\कि.ग्रा. मशरूम बेचना किसी सपने से कम नहीं है। यह सबकुछ आईसीएआर द्वारा निश्चित तकनीक और समय-समय दी गई सहायता से ही सम्भव हो सका है। डॉ. जी. सी. मुंडा, प्रधान अन्वेषक, बारापानी ने कहा कि चूंकि मशरूम की मांग राष्ट्रीय और अंतर्राष्ट्रीय दोनों स्तरों पर बढ़ रही है अतः पर्याप्त तकनीकी आदानों के साथ उत्पादन प्रौद्योगिकियों लागू किया जाना चाहिए। श्री मुंडा ने कहा कि मशरूम की खेती से होने वाले लाभोकं को देखते हुए यहां के बहुत से किसान मशरूम की खेती में बढ़-चढ़ कर हिस्सा ले रहे हैं और इसे व्यापार के रूप में अपना रहे हैं

----------


## Aeolian

kukurmutta jesa hai. jyanvardhak sutr

----------

